# Taliban in 72 percent of Afghanistan: report



## Awesome

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



> Taliban in 72 percent of Afghanistan: report
> 
> * NATO spokesman says figure not credible
> 
> KABUL: The Taliban hold a permanent presence in 72 percent of Afghanistan, a think tank said on Monday, but NATO and the Afghan government rejected the report, saying its figures were not credible.
> 
> The findings by the International Council on Security and Development (ICOS) come in the wake of a series of critical reports on Western-led military and development efforts to put an end to the seven-year Taliban insurgency in Afghanistan.
> 
> While the trends in the ICOS report reflected prevailing sentiment on Afghanistan, many of its findings appeared flawed and contained some glaring errors, security analysts said.
> 
> The Taliban now have a permanent presence in 72 percent of the country, ICOS said in the report.
> 
> The report defines a permanent presence as an average of one or more insurgent attacks per week over the entire year.
> 
> According to ICOS, a permanent presence then would include many areas of the country where the Taliban traditionally launch a large number of attacks in the spring and summer fighting season, before melting away during the harsh winter months.
> 
> Not credible: We dont see the figures in this report as being credible at all, said NATO spokesman James Appathurai. The Taliban are only present in the south and east which is already less than 50 percent of the country.
> 
> The Afghan government also rejected the report and said, In addition to the questionable methodology of the report and its conceptual confusion, the report has misinterpreted the sporadic, terrorising and media-oriented activities of the Taliban. reuters


And these losers blame Pakistan for a small tribal area with the presence of Taliban. They are harboring the Taliban in 72% of Afghanistan!!

The next time any loser blames Pakistan shove this report down their throat! All losers who have lost against a ragtag army because they could care less about the War on Terror, kept yappin "do more, do more", Perhaps they just wanted to get done by someone.

What a disgrace these people are. Their lies and irresponsible behavior has cost us Pakistani lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Evil Flare

Thats why ISI have still so many Contacts with Taliban

Pak Knows that West will never ever WIN Afghanistan & eventually they have to Leave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

In my Point of View , the Afghan Taliban & Pak Tribal agencies Taliban are Different

The one's on Tribal Agency are the Agents of RAW & Mossad ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## roadrunner

Aamir Zia said:


> In my Point of View , the Afghan Taliban & Pak Tribal agencies Taliban are Different
> 
> The one's on Tribal Agency are the Agents of RAW & Mossad ....



Why do you think that? There might be some evidence to suggest a bit of mercenary pay-offs, but generally it's the lack of understanding by all sides that has led to the stand off with Pakistan. 

They're independent and rule themselves. They also are a part of the soverign country of Pakistan. This, as you can see is a contradiction, and is the source of the problem. If you combine that they are part of the same "brotherhood" as the Pashtuns on the other side of the border, then this forms the basis of the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## solid snake

Aamir Zia said:


> The one's on Tribal Agency are the Agents of RAW & Mossad ....



Yep, those Taliban in Pakistan are different from those in Afghanistan. RAW is funding the terrorists in FATA.


----------



## must7

Taleban is not a force but a mentality and sort of religious approach especially in Afghanistan.

To achieve victory the West clearly knows that it cannot be done through bombing & killings but a better solution is through Economic zones which had to be created long time back in Afghanistan & Pakistan .. thus allow employment & trade education to these uneducated Afghanis. Had this been done ealrier (as requested in the past by Pakistan) today the results would have been different ..

Well .. the West never listens to us .. so be it ... another mess at their hand !


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

there's no winning this war, it's become a matter of ethnic tension. this can be attributed to the carelessness of nato forces during their stay for the last 7 years. no one has focused on empowering pashtuns or at least giving them their fair share. 

no one cracked down on corruption and ironically more people are killed or raped than under the previous govt. ruled by you-know-who. people are actually are starting to come out and say that they had justice during the time of he-whose-name-should-not-be-said.

no one did anything to set up serious infrastructure in afghanistan, no one did anything for their economy. there have been no investments other than from india, that too for bad purposes. 

the only solution now is to strengthen the afghan army and whatever govt. they have and get the hell out of there!


----------



## neo_revo

Taliban back in power is India's worst nightmare. Taliban wouldn't give two sh!ts about India and they know it too. Hence their insistance to empower Northern Alliance and keep them pumped. But i do think Taliban will eventually return to power. I hope they have learned their lessons that Islam is not enforced on your public by your own definition but a soft stance is needed to win hearts and minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## must7

neo_revo said:


> Taliban back in power is India's worst nightmare. Taliban wouldn't give two sh!ts about India and they know it too. Hence their insistance to empower Northern Alliance and keep them pumped. But i do think Taliban will eventually return to power. I hope they have learned their lessons that Islam is not enforced on your public by your own definition but a soft stance is needed to win hearts and minds.



Exactly .. as we have always said "Islam did not spread all over the world due to the sword".


----------



## SSGPA1

India has made an error in sending their army into Afghanistan. I have read that up to 7000 soldiers will be deployed by the Indians.

These soldiers are going to take most of the hits now as they will be used to guard Indian investments. 

I don't know how the India govt. fell into this trap by US and NATO.

Now Afghans have a new enemy to fight 'the Indians' and this will save some ISAF lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximus

SSGPA1 said:


> India has made an error in sending their army into Afghanistan. I have read that up to 7000 soldiers will be deployed by the Indians.
> 
> These soldiers are going to take most of the hits now as they will be used to guard Indian investments.
> 
> I don't know how the India govt. fell into this trap by US and NATO.
> 
> Now Afghans have a new enemy to fight 'the Indians' and this will save some ISAF lives.



Yep, nice cannon fodder...


----------



## ajpirzada

this is one of wests old problems. they always think everyone thinks lik them which they call as rational behaviour. the defination of this rational behavious is different in east and west. 

in east if someone kills ur parents, rapes ur wife and sisters and destroys ur country, its quite a rational behaviour to stop thinkin about living ur life and start fightin the agressor even if u have only got stones in ur hand. in west family ties are there but they are not the only reason for livin ur life. 
so now when u attack an eastern country which has such a culture, u might never expect a war to finish. victory in the short run but failure in the long run. coz when ever u will kill someone, this persons family will rise to take revenge.

and now if u attack a muslim country with such a culture, u must already know that this war will never end untill every single person of the country dies or the agressor somehow decides to give up. muslims see this life as a mere test from God and the actual life for them will start after they die. such a belief simply means that the person is not scared of death. keeping this reality in mind and then lookin at afghan histroy and pathan mindset, i believe that US can never win this war. doesnt matter how hard they try or how many more troops they send in here. 

as far as india in concerned, it cant do much except for carryin out covert operations. india is makin the same mistake wihch US always does. they are tryin to be friends with hamid karzai and not afghan people. its really hard to fracture ties bw the people of two muslim countries. relations bw the muslims of pakistan and afghanistan goes back to mughal time. that is why our gov still cant stop ppl of pakistan from goin to afghanistan and fight alongside taliban against foreign forces. who is rit and who is wrong is not a question here. its the feelin of this brotherhood which keeps the ppl of both the nations united. my point being, doenst matter how much india invests in afghanistan but it cant use afghanistan as a platform against pakistan.

peace in pakistan will only come after foreign troops leave afghanistan and till then no matter how hard u try u wont be able to stop pakistanis from goin to afghanistan.


----------



## Beskar

Speaking of an alternate route, the whole reason why these convoys are passing through pakistan is because there isn't any possible way to get them across to a landlocked country. 

The only other option as we all know is by air. And that's pretty much unaffordable for the americans. 

Unless the Americans are planning to invade Iran for the sake of a supply line, i believe they should respect our assistance in providing the necessary equipment to the Allied forces fighting in Afghanistan. If we stop their supply line today, the entire deployment in Afghanistan would be massacred by the taliban controlling 72&#37; of the country. 

My fiance's Father is a Private doctor in Kandhar who's worked with the Allied forces for the past 5 years. Recently i talked to him about the situation and his response was quite simple.

1. American and NATO forces stick around their MAIN base camps and refrain from operating against the REAL taliban. (Who're in control of the country)

2. NOTHING is going on against the REAL threat in the country.

3. The allies are too busy focusing on Pakistan so that they have a justified reason to stick around in Afghanistan.

4. The MAIN objective of the Taliban is to kidnap ANY important individual and demand a handsome ransom for his release. If they're unable to do so, they simply kill the individual based on his importance to the Forces. 

(Ransoms are usually dealt in American/Nato Arms and Ammunition. So in short, Americans are arming the Taliban for the release of their unsecured personal since Money isn't a big priority for the talibs)

5. There is NO REAL war going on in Afghanistan. After the initial stages, there hasn't been a SINGLE important mission against the supposed "Terrorists".

6. All in all, They frequently launch drones to target random locations INSIDE pakistan to provoke an attack from the side of the Pakistani taliban, which leads to some small scale operation and ends up on FOX, CNN, BBC etc for publicity of the war. 

Think about this. My source is as genuine as it gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBaron

Post has been self-deleted.


----------



## waraich66

NATO included in their official agenda to involve all waring factions in political circle of Afghanistan.They have used word waring factions instead of Talaban from which american and western minded people are allergic.
Lot of options to end this conflict are on table ,there is no other solution of this conflict other then to distribute control of afghanistan to three major waring faction talaban/hikmatyar group ,Dostum,Mahsood .


----------



## pkpatriotic

Asim Aquil said:


> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> 
> And these losers blame Pakistan for a small tribal area with the presence of Taliban. *They are harboring the Taliban in 72% of Afghanistan!!*
> 
> What a disgrace these people are. Their lies and irresponsible behavior has cost us Pakistani lives.



Its true, Asim.... i have seen this report which issued by a UK based think tank "International counsil on security and development" formerly known as 
"The Senlic council" showing the complete failure of NATO in Afghanistan and the reasons behind it. they have mentioned that: The Taliban now holds a permanent presence in 72% of Afghanistan, up from 54% a year ago. Taliban forces have advanced from their southern heartlands, where they are now the de facto governing power in a number of towns and villages, to Afghanistans western and north-western provinces, as well as provinces north of Kabul. Within a year, the Talibans permanent presence in the country has increased by a startling 18%. 
Though Richard Boucher has rejected this survey, but I have heared about another detailed report prepared by an US based think tank (which they still kept confidantial, as such I am not confirmed as yet) saying 80% excistance of Taliban.

In fact that's the reason I kept on calling that US lead Nato now seek scapegoat to undermine their failure.... and its to be frank they now playing tactics to pressure up Pakistan !!!

*Advance of the Taliban: Maps*

Map: One year ago - November, 2007







Map: One year later, November, 2008






NOTE: Map statistics are based upon publicly recorded attacks and local perceptions of Taliban presence 

Legend:

*Dark Pink:* Permanent Taliban Presence (72% in 2008)
= Average of one or more insurgent attacks per week, according to public record of attacks. It is highly likely that many attacks are not publicly known.

*Light Pink:* Substantial Taliban Presence (21% in 2008)
= Based on number of attacks and local perceptions (Frequency of Taliban sightings)

*Grey Areas:* Light Taliban Presence (7% in 2008)
= Based on number of attacks and local perceptions (Frequency of Taliban sightings)

*The colour coded dots on the map represent civilian, military or insurgent fatalities since January 2008*
*Red* = civilian fatalities
*Green* = military fatalities
*Yellow* = insurgent fatalities 

*Please check details at following link:**The Taliban Advance*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pashtun

There are different parties in this conflict using the name of talibans, or being labeled as talibans (note the complication in the issue). I am not saying that the word talebans doesn't exist, I am saying that it is being labeled and used by several different parties for their personal agendas, while conveniently blaming all the crap on the Talebans, because they were the authenticated bad guys by the west, so to legitimize talebans 'evil crimes', they conveniently label all the criminal activities on the term "talebans" regardless of who committed the crime.

Now split those parties between two section:

1 - The ones labeled talebans by Media.
2 - The ones using the name of talebans.

So in #1, there are people like Mangal Bagh, Haji Namdar (in Pakistan) and then several other groups of Mujahideen inside Afghanistan, who are fighting against NATO and their subsidries, yet none of them call themselves talibans (or even associate themselves with talibans, they call themselves Mujahideen or their regular party names), but Media constantly call them Talebans, or associate them with TTP.

#2 category is supported by Anglo-Indo-American coalition financially, miliatrily and with manpower for the following reasons:

1 - Creating a (fake) threat of enemy to legitimize their illegal occupation and indiscriminate killing of Afghan civilians, so they carry suicide bombings, etc. etc. against civilians in Afghanistan.

2 - Destablization of Pakistan. Hence we see their (the so called TTP) target is military and security personals and installations of Pakistan.

And all of this they do by hiding behind the name of Talebans, so the blame is thrown at Islam and the local people (Pashtuns), while the real criminals (the allies) can get away with their crimes and can legitimize all future attacks by changing the perception of the common people in the world and even in our own country, by duping them in believing that the problem is local or with Islam.

With that they achieve three major goals:

1- Gaining international support against the (selfcreated) enemy to legitimize their illegal ocupation.
2- Destablization of Pakistan (to dismember it as per their future agenda).
3- Disrepute Islam, to stop the conversion/inclination of non-Muslims towards Islam, as you would know Islam is the fastest growing religion in the world and they had to stop that, since this WoT is in reality, war on Islam.

And all that, they want to achieve to exploit our resources and control our region and people. Typical Imperialism. 

Unless and until we are going to understand the actual role of Allies and stop supporting them, Pakistan is not going to stablize in coming years, rather will plunge into more chaos, anarchy and a possible civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*The Taliban Advance *

*Norine MacDonald QC is the President and Lead Field Researcher for The Senlis Council*


----------



## pkpatriotic

*The Taliban Advance*

*Paul Burton is the Director of Policy Analysis for The Senlis Council*





*More videos covering talks on same issue, with different channels are available on youtube for further reference.*


----------



## waraich66

Pashtun said:


> There are different parties in this conflict using the name of talibans, or being labeled as talibans (note the complication in the issue). I am not saying that the word talebans doesn't exist, I am saying that it is being labeled and used by several different parties for their personal agendas, while conveniently blaming all the crap on the Talebans, because they were the authenticated bad guys by the west, so to legitimize talebans 'evil crimes', they conveniently label all the criminal activities on the term "talebans" regardless of who committed the crime.
> 
> Now split those parties between two section:
> 
> 1 - The ones labeled talebans by Media.
> 2 - The ones using the name of talebans.
> 
> So in #1, there are people like Mangal Bagh, Haji Namdar (in Pakistan) and then several other groups of Mujahideen inside Afghanistan, who are fighting against NATO and their subsidries, yet none of them call themselves talibans (or even associate themselves with talibans, they call themselves Mujahideen or their regular party names), but Media constantly call them Talebans, or associate them with TTP.
> 
> #2 category is supported by Anglo-Indo-American coalition financially, miliatrily and with manpower for the following reasons:
> 
> 1 - Creating a (fake) threat of enemy to legitimize their illegal occupation and indiscriminate killing of Afghan civilians, so they carry suicide bombings, etc. etc. against civilians in Afghanistan.
> 
> 2 - Destablization of Pakistan. Hence we see their (the so called TTP) target is military and security personals and installations of Pakistan.
> 
> And all of this they do by hiding behind the name of Talebans, so the blame is thrown at Islam and the local people (Pashtuns), while the real criminals (the allies) can get away with their crimes and can legitimize all future attacks by changing the perception of the common people in the world and even in our own country, by duping them in believing that the problem is local or with Islam.
> 
> With that they achieve three major goals:
> 
> 1- Gaining international support against the (selfcreated) enemy to legitimize their illegal ocupation.
> 2- Destablization of Pakistan (to dismember it as per their future agenda).
> 3- Disrepute Islam, to stop the conversion/inclination of non-Muslims towards Islam, as you would know Islam is the fastest growing religion in the world and they had to stop that, since this WoT is in reality, war on Islam.
> 
> And all that, they want to achieve to exploit our resources and control our region and people. Typical Imperialism.
> 
> Unless and until we are going to understand the actual role of Allies and stop supporting them, Pakistan is not going to stablize in coming years, rather will plunge into more chaos, anarchy and a possible civil war.



Execellent analysis buddy.Presently war satuation is almost turned in favour of mujahadeen fighting for liberation of Afghanistan.Present tension between India and pakistan and movement of PA from western boarders towards eastern boarder will also be in their favour.
NATO is also facing problem of blockade of their supplies and they have no alternate route further weaken control of NATO.

Now NATO is considering to bring all waring faction within political circle of Afghanistan.Which is right strategy.

Afghans never accepted any foriegn occuption ,so history is repeating itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkpatriotic

*US readying south Afghan surge against Taliban*
*By JASON STRAZIUSO and RAHIM FAIEZ*




*Jan 02, 2009* (35 mins ago)

*KANDAHAR, Afghanistan  Afghanistan's southern rim, the Taliban's spiritual birthplace and the country's most violent region, has for the last two years been the domain of British, Canadian and Dutch soldiers.*

*That's about to change.*

*In what amounts to an Afghan version of the surge in Iraq, the U.S. is preparing to pour at least 20,000 extra troops into the south, augmenting 12,500 NATO soldiers who have proved too few to cope with a Taliban insurgency that is fiercer than NATO leaders expected.*

*New construction at Kandahar Air Field foreshadows the upcoming infusion of American power. Runways and housing are being built, along with two new U.S. outposts in Taliban-held regions of Kandahar province.*

And in the past month the south has been the focus of visiting U.S. and other dignitaries  Sen. John McCain, Defense Secretary Robert Gates, U.S. congressional delegations and leaders from NATO headquarters in Europe.

For the first time since NATO took over the country in 2006, an experienced U.S. general, Brig. Gen. John Nicholson, is assigned to the south.

He says U.S. Gen. David McKiernan, NATO's commander in Afghanistan, has made the objectives clear in calling the situation in the south a stalemate and asking for more troops, on top of the 32,000 Americans already in Afghanistan.

*"By introducing more U.S. capability in here we have the potential to change the game," *Nicholson said.

The Army Corps of Engineers will spend up to $1.3 billion in new construction for troop placements in southern Afghanistan, said the corps commander in Afghanistan, Col. Thomas O'Donovan.

Violence in Afghanistan has spiked in the last two years, and Taliban militants now control wide swaths of countryside. Military officials say they have enough troops to win battles but not to hold territory, and they hope the influx of troops, plus the continued growth of the Afghan army, will change that.

U.S. officials hope to add at least three new brigades of ground forces in the southern region, along with assets from an aviation brigade, surveillance and intelligence forces, engineers, military police and Special Forces. In addition, a separate brigade of new troops is deploying to two provinces surrounding Kabul.

*Adm. Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said last month that Afghanistan could get up to 30,000 new U.S. troops in 2009, depending on the security situation in Iraq. Col. Greg Julian, a U.S. military spokesman, said Monday that one ground brigade should arrive by spring, a second by summer and a third by fall.*
Nicholson said he expects the U.S. forces to be deployed in Kandahar city and along vital Highway 1, which links Kandahar to Kabul, and in neighboring Helmand province, the world's largest producer of opium poppies for heroin.

NATO forces are well positioned in three key areas of northern Helmand, said British Lt. Gen. J.B. Dutton, deputy commander of the NATO's Afghan mission.

"What we have not yet achieved is to join those areas up, so there is a security presence that allows locals to drive safely between those areas. That's the sort of thing we are going to want to improve," he said.

Since 2006, the U.S. has concentrated its forces in eastern Afghanistan, along the border with Pakistan, while the south is policed by 8,500 British troops, 2,500 Canadians and 2,500 Dutch.

Their overall commander is Dutch Maj. Gen. Mart de Kruif  who would also have command of any incoming U.S. forces in the south next year. By the fall of 2010 the top officer in the south will be American.

*The infusion of U.S. power risks Americanizing a war that until now has been a shared mission of 41 coalition countries. But Dutton, the British general, suggested there was no choice. "It has to do with national capacity and a number of political considerations in those countries," he said. *

In Canada and many European countries, governments face low public support for keeping troops in Afghanistan combat zones. 

Dutton said the British contribution is "significant," as well as that of Canada, which he noted has lost more troops per capita in Afghanistan than any other nation. 

Nicholson, the U.S. general, said the Canadians have fought "heroically" but simply don't have enough forces to secure all of Kandahar. The Canadian Embassy declined to comment. 

More U.S. troops  151  died in Afghanistan in 2008 than any of the seven years since the invasion to oust the Taliban, and U.S. officials warn violence will probably intensify next year. 

*"If we get the troops, they're going to move into areas that haven't been secured, and when we do that, the enemy is there, and we're going to fight,"* said Nicholson, who spent 16 months commanding a brigade of 10th Mountain Division troops in eastern Afghanistan in 2006 and 2007. 

That fighting should eventually clear the way for security and governance to take hold, he said. 

"If you want to summarize that as it's going to get worse before it gets better, that's exactly what we're talking about," he said. 
___ 

*Straziuso reported from Kabul, and Faiez from Kandahar.*


----------



## waraich66

Main problem is that NATO failed to understand that Talaban have very strong cammand and control and they have their own jirga system which is responsible for justice and all decision of futhur in Afghanistan 
when NATO decided to attacked Afghanistan they treathen Mullah omer who told them Afghans love to live in mud houses and their diet is dry bread and tea.He told them that Afghan dont need imperialism in Afghanistan ,they can live without these facilities and plastic money and living from thausand of years.He also said that he is not afraid of USA miltery power and believe on power suprior then USA which is power of Allah.
He told them if you have solid proof against OBL we will provide you justice but will not hand over to you.
After seven years there is no improvement in Afghanistan all efforts are looking will be in vain.

If some body dont want to drink water no body can force him to drink water.There is will there is way.

I suggest NATO should involve all waring factions in political process and transfer them power.


----------



## kshitij

pakistan does noyhing on terrorism.so many were killed in mumbai and you do not have any guilt for that.if you cant fight terror india will come and fight in place of you


----------



## Keysersoze

kshitij said:


> pakistan does noyhing on terrorism.so many were killed in mumbai and you do not have any guilt for that.if you cant fight terror india will come and fight in place of you



Yes and a fine mess you would make of it too ....but it would be amusing to watch inept troops trying to fight in Afghan.......after all they have managed to stamp out all their homegrown problems right??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zeeshan809

If US and allies continue with the same policies, I think Taliban may take over all of Afghanistan, Their ambitions to harm Pakistan are also very very risky not only for the region but for the whole world.


----------



## waraich66

Afghanistan is land lock country they need pakistan more then we need them ,they can not afford to make pakistan their enemy.


----------



## fatman17

*In Afghanistan, Terrain Rivals Taliban as Enemy*

Mountainous Region in East Especially Challenging

By Candace Rondeaux

Washington Post Foreign Service 

Saturday, January 24, 2009; Page A10 

KHUGA KHEYL, Afghanistan -- It was near sunset when the tire on one of the armored vehicles blew out on the way back through the village of Khuga Kheyl this month. The U.S. Army convoy stopped dead in a narrow, rocky cleft between two small mountains. A gang of Afghan boys ran down a nearby slope toward the convoy as it jerked to a halt near the border with Pakistan. 

That morning, Capt. Jay Bessey had warned his platoon not to waste time and to stay tight. There was word that a suicide attacker might try to infiltrate his small base in a remote district in the eastern Afghan province of Nangahar. There was also a rumor that Taliban forces may have planted more than a dozen bombs along the convoy's route near another isolated district close by. 

A flat tire an hour before sunset was the last thing Bessey needed. Yet there he sat, waiting for another unit to arrive with a spare. The incident underscored what all U.S. forces operating near the 1,500-mile-long border know: that the tyranny of the terrain is almost as formidable an obstacle to their goals here as the treachery of the Taliban. 


The plan had been to meet with district tribal elders, deliver food aid and drop off a few benches and tables at a new school, creating a little local goodwill for U.S. efforts to stabilize the region, then get back to base before dark. Instead, Bessey sat listening to a village elder who had scrambled down the mountain from Khuga Kheyl with cups of tea and a laundry list of demands while the sun set on the convoy. 

The mission in Khuga Kheyl was textbook counterinsurgency -- the kind of approach Gen. David H. Petraeus, the head of U.S. Central Command, has been trying to drive home to U.S. troops since he was a field commander in Iraq. There, under Petraeus, U.S. troops reached out to Sunni tribal leaders in the western province of Anbar to form community-based militias that helped reverse the tide of violence. The so-called Anbar Awakening, combined with an increase in U.S. troops, gradually created pockets of security in areas previously dominated by insurgents. 

Petraeus, who is now in charge of the wars in both Iraq and Afghanistan, has said he plans to launch a similar approach this year in Afghanistan in a bid to retake the initiative from a resurgent Taliban. For that strategy to succeed, U.S. troops will have to broaden their presence in areas of Afghanistan where development has been slow, security precarious and confidence in the government of Afghan President Hamid Karzai limited. 

Many of those areas lie in eastern Afghanistan along the border with Pakistan, which has become a gateway for the insurgency. With U.S. troop levels set to double to about 62,000 in Afghanistan in the coming year, American military officials here say the struggle to win tribal allegiances in remote, isolated places such as Khuga Kheyl will define the success or failure of Petraeus's plan. But in far eastern Afghanistan, where tribal loyalties often trump national interests, that is no easy task. 

Rough, often impassable mountain terrain has made it tough to make inroads into border areas where thousands of Pashtun tribesmen teeter between support for Karzai and support for the Taliban. Last year, Afghanistan's eastern border provinces witnessed some of the bloodiest battles between coalition and insurgent forces. Insurgent incursions in the east increased by nearly 45 percent in 2008, according to the U.S. military. And many of the 151 U.S. troops killed last year died in combat in areas bordering Pakistan. 

The conditions have made for a tense atmosphere for Bessey's men in the 6th Squadron, 4th Cavalry Regiment, based in Fort Hood, Tex., but he has pushed hard to counter their fears. "I try to tell our guys, 'You know, we're not going to win this thing by killing people,' " Bessey said. "We're not going to win by being the ugly Americans out there." 

Bessey, a tall, athletic-looking West Point graduate from Michigan, glanced over at the stalled convoy while he settled in on a pile of rocks and waited for help to arrive. He vigorously worked a plug of tobacco in the corner of his mouth while he listened to Malik Dalawar, the Khuga Kheyl tribal elder, plead his case. 

Thick-fisted and balding, with a stubbly white beard, Dalawar took Bessey's measure with a long, hard look. We need guns, he said. At night, there are few NATO forces or Afghan police or troops around to safeguard local villagers. Dalawar said he and his people needed some way to defend themselves against the Taliban and al-Qaeda fighters who regularly sweep into the area from Pakistan. But Bessey was not entirely convinced. 

Dalawar, a member of the Mohmand tribe, said he is no fan of the Taliban. But in places such as Khuga Kheyl, the pressure on tribal elders to join the Taliban is intense. Electricity is scarce. Paved roads are nonexistent. And insurgent hideouts are abundant on both sides of the border. Dalawar said insurgent commanders regularly try to entice him to join the fight against coalition forces. 

"They tell us to fight alongside them. They say: 'We will give you roads. We will give you electricity.' The Taliban, they tell us: 'Look, the Afghan government has given you nothing. If you fight with us, you can have everything,' " Dalawar said. "When we tell them, 'No, we will not do this,' then they tell us they will take our villages by force if they have to." 

The threat in Khuga Kheyl is serious. A day before Bessey's convoy passed through the village, about 600 Afghan Taliban fighters had overrun a Pakistani military base in the Mohmand tribal area just across the border. The assault left 46 Pakistani troops dead. Regional experts and military officials speculated that many of the attackers came from an area not far from Khuga Kheyl. 

"I am an elder, so if someone has a gun and I don't, I can't do anything," Dalawar said. 

"If the area is secure, then you don't need a weapon," Bessey replied. 

Dalawar tried again: "If something happens and I do not have an AK-47, it could be a problem." 


"If you have a weapon, it could be a problem for someone else," Bessey said. 

In other parts of Afghanistan, the debate over whether to arm local tribal leaders has been largely settled. In southern Afghanistan and in provinces near the capital, Kabul, where the Taliban is strongest, the training and arming of local tribal militias will soon be underway. 

Nevertheless, some Afghans have said they fear that arming local militias will lead to abuses and could reignite the same intertribal frictions that sparked a protracted and brutal civil war in Afghanistan in the 1990s. 

Lt. Col. Patrick Daniel Jr., commander of the U.S. battalion based in Nangahar province, said many American officers in the field support the idea of allowing responsible Afghan tribal elders to arm themselves. But such an approach carries risks and might not work in every province, Daniel said. 

"For a lot of us out here, we recognize that it's much like how we feel about the Second Amendment and the right to bear arms in the States," Daniel said. "But we already have tribal disputes that are resolved by violence, and when you give them more weapons, that could mean those disputes could get resolved with those weapons. So it's a roll of the dice. Still, you can't rule it out . . . because people here need to protect themselves." 

When another U.S. convoy arrived with a spare tire, Bessey deferred the decision on Dalawar's request for a few weeks, saying he would bring it up with the incoming U.S. commander in the region. He brushed the mountain dust from his pants and called for his troops to mount up. 

Dalawar looked the American soldiers over one more time. He frowned slightly. The sky darkened as the sun dropped behind the mountains. He shook Bessey's hand and said he would be glad to see him again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*NATO Calls for More Cooperation With Pakistan to Combat Taliban *

By Michael Heath

*Jan. 23 (Bloomberg) -- NATO Secretary-General Jaap de Hoop Scheffer called for greater cooperation between the alliance and Pakistan to combat Taliban militants in Afghanistan, saying extra U.S. troops alone won&#8217;t defeat the insurgency. *

The NATO-led force of about 50,000 soldiers in Afghanistan is battling militants trying to topple the Afghan government. The U.S. plans to deploy as many as 30,000 additional soldiers to try to turn the tide of the insurgency. 

Pakistan is a key element in the Afghan struggle as western supply lines run through the country and militants shelter in its north, infiltrating the border to attack international troops in Afghanistan. 

*NATO wants to set up &#8220;coordination centers&#8221; along the border to allow better cooperation between Pakistani and international troops, de Hoop Scheffer told reporters in Islamabad yesterday, according to the official Associated Press of Pakistan. He said military force isn&#8217;t the only solution to extremism, calling for economic development in the tribal areas.* 

Thousands of Taliban and al-Qaeda fighters sought shelter in northwestern Pakistan after U.S.-led forces ousted the Taliban from power in Afghanistan in 2001. 

Opium Crop 

*At a meeting in Islamabad, Pakistani Defense Minister Chaudhry Ahmed Mukhtar and de Hoop Scheffer discussed combating opium cultivation in Afghanistan, which is the main source of finance for the Taliban insurgency. *

*Afghanistan provides more than 90 percent of the world&#8217;s supply of opium, the raw ingredient for heroin, and the Taliban may have generated $100 million from last year&#8217;s crop, according to the United Nations.* 

The NATO chief and defense minister also discussed tensions between Pakistan and India following the November terrorist attack on Mumbai. India blames Pakistan-based militant group Lashkar-e-Taiba for the attack that left 164 people dead and further strained ties between the nuclear-armed neighbors. 

The tensions have jeopardized Pakistan&#8217;s campaign against extremists in the west as the country can only completely focus on the frontier with Afghanistan when its eastern border with India is peaceful, Mukhtar told de Hoop Scheffer. Pakistan has deployed extra troops to its border with India since the Mumbai attacks. 

Mukhtar said Pakistan is investigating the events in Mumbai and India needs to understand Pakistan&#8217;s position as it is also a victim of terrorism. 

Pro-Taliban Cleric 

Pakistani security forces backed by helicopter gunships killed 11 militants and wounded nine others in two battles in the Swat Valley yesterday, APP said. 

Pakistani forces are fighting supporters of Maulana Fazlullah, a pro-Taliban cleric who started an armed campaign to impose Islamic law in Swat, a once popular tourist resort located north of Islamabad. 

Militants in the region last month demanded an end to classes for girls above Grade 4 and threatened to blow up schools that violate the ban. The Taliban banned girls from attending school during their rule of Afghanistan. 

A girls&#8217; school was attacked with explosives in the Swat city of Mingora on the night of Jan. 21-22, destroying the building, APP said. It is the 184th school to be attacked by militants, 169 of which were for girls, according to the report. 

Students in Swat are on vacation until March 1 and no one was hurt in the attack, APP said. 

To contact the reporter on this story: Michael Heath in Sydney at mheath1@bloomberg.net.


----------



## ejaz007

*Hisbe Islami claims killing 15 US troops in Afghanistan *
Updated at: 8010 PST, Thursday, January 29, 2009 


KABUL: Hisbe Islami group in Afghanistan Wednesday claimed killing 15 US soldiers in an attack on US army camp located in Kunar Province, Afghanistan.

Former president Afghanistan and commander Hisbe Islami Gulbadin Hikmatyar made this claim in his statement to media persons.

According to statement, Hisbe Islami militants attacked on a US army camp killing 15 US troops and wounding many more.

However, no US confirmation was reported immediately after Hikmatyars statement. 

Hisbe Islami claims killing 15 US troops in Afghanistan


----------



## ejaz007

kshitij said:


> pakistan does noyhing on terrorism.so many were killed in mumbai and you do not have any guilt for that.if you cant fight terror india will come and fight in place of you



We look forward to your deployment in Afghanistan. You have been saying this for a year when are you going to deploy those mighty soldiers. It took them 60 hours to kill 10 people. Lets calculate how much time they shall need to kill taliban or get themselves killed


----------



## fatman17

kshitij said:


> pakistan does noyhing on terrorism.so many were killed in mumbai and you do not have any guilt for that.if you cant fight terror india will come and fight in place of you



what guilt? we are sad that it happened. we condemn it!.half the guilt should lie with india itself for their own security failures!


----------



## Contrarian

fatman17 said:


> what guilt? we are sad that it happened. we condemn it!.half the guilt should lie with india itself for their own security failures!



Excuse me fatman. I have always enjoyed reading your posts even when i have not agreed with your views. But this statement just does NOT cut it.

India is to blame? I am sorry, but the reason there are not a thousand Mumbai massacres is because of the security system. The security forces need to be lucky every time to stop such terrorists while the terrorists need to be lucky just once. You are out of your mind when you say India is to blame for its security failure.

If anything i would have thought you'd have some kind of sadness on account of having these terrorists of Pakistani origin! The blame lies solely and wholly on Pakistan. How are these terrorists and most of the global terrorists finding a launch pad in Pakistan. Why were Pakistani's involved. It has been an issue again and again, that Pakistan has been the major source of terrorism in India and the globe.


----------



## fatman17

*


malaymishra123 said:



Excuse me fatman. I have always enjoyed reading your posts even when i have not agreed with your views. But this statement just does NOT cut it.

Click to expand...

*


malaymishra123 said:


> India is to blame? I am sorry, but the reason there are not a thousand Mumbai massacres is because of the security system. The security forces need to be lucky every time to stop such terrorists while the terrorists need to be lucky just once. You are out of your mind when you say India is to blame for its security failure.
> 
> If anything i would have thought you'd have some kind of sadness on account of having these terrorists of Pakistani origin! The blame lies solely and wholly on Pakistan. How are these terrorists and most of the global terrorists finding a launch pad in Pakistan. Why were Pakistani's involved. It has been an issue again and again, that Pakistan has been the major source of terrorism in India and the globe.



44% of indians put the blame squarely on indian security forces!


----------



## Contrarian

fatman17 said:


> *
> 
> 44&#37; of indians put the blame squarely on indian security forces!*


*

Yes they do. And i hold them responsible to a certain extent as well. But people do also realize that if they wernt there, there's be a hundred more Mumbai like massacres. There was even a time when people thought 'no security, no taxes'. Then the realization dawned, that if there are no taxes which are paid, there might not be an NSG to kill such terrorists when they do a repeat performance.

And That does not EXCUSE the fact that it was a group of Pakistani's who did what they did. That does not excuse the fact that it was a group of brainwashed Pakistani Jehadis on an 'Islamic Mission'. That does not excuse from the fact that organizations like the LeT, JuD, Dawood Ibrahim find a safe base in Pakistan.

I ask why were the security forces even put to the test by these individuals, how does Pakistan allow such blatant proliferation of Islamic Jehadis? Why does it allow organizations like the LeT recruit and brainwash the people of the civil society of Pakistan? Why does your govt turn a blind eye to these(things are changing now-but its too little, too late). Why does your army not submit to the civil govt, why are things so damned messed up in Pakistan where no one can be held accountable?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

malaymishra123 said:


> Yes they do. And i hold them responsible to a certain extent as well. But people do also realize that if they wernt there, there's be a hundred more Mumbai like massacres. There was even a time when people thought 'no security, no taxes'. Then the realization dawned, that if there are no taxes which are paid, there might not be an NSG to kill such terrorists when they do a repeat performance.
> 
> And That does not EXCUSE the fact that it was a group of Pakistani's who did what they did. That does not excuse the fact that it was a group of brainwashed Pakistani Jehadis on an 'Islamic Mission'. That does not excuse from the fact that organizations like the LeT, JuD, Dawood Ibrahim find a safe base in Pakistan.
> 
> I ask why were the security forces even put to the test by these individuals, how does Pakistan allow such blatant proliferation of Islamic Jehadis? Why does it allow organizations like the LeT recruit and brainwash the people of the civil society of Pakistan? Why does your govt turn a blind eye to these(things are changing now-but its too little, too late). Why does your army not submit to the civil govt, why are things so damned messed up in Pakistan where no one can be held accountable?



join the bandwagon in ****-bashing!

the problem with Rising and Shining India is that it just wants to not accept that all is not fine within India. it needs to also accept its weaknesses and fralities.

*(things are changing now-but its too little, too late)* - thanks for answering - do the same in India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

First of all I would again like to state that whatever happened in Mumbai should be condemed in the strongest possible terms. The members on this forum have condemed the event.

However it has now been established and well documented on another thread on this forum that Indians had ample advance knowledge of the terrorist attack about to happen. However they failed to act in time and instead arrested the Kashmiri police man who had provided the information to the agencies in the first place.

From this point of view India and Indian agencies are solely to be blamed.


----------



## Contrarian

fatman17 said:


> join the bandwagon in ****-bashing!


I dont give a damn for Pakistan bashing or xyz bashing. 

The things i mentioned are a real problem, it has DIRECTLY afffected my life, and the life of other Indians. If on that day i would have been in Taj, and would have gotten killed, would that have made your views a little different? Maybe a little less defensive? You dont really understand the blood and gore and the reality till some one you know(even remotely) gets affected by it.



> the problem with Rising and Shining India is that it just wants to not accept that all is not fine within India. it needs to also accept its weaknesses and fralities.


And where have i mentioned that India was perfect. These are flaws in Pakistan, and you might have noticed, these are actual problems in Pakistan and India is bearing the brunt of it apart from other Pakistani's. The point of saying that the Mumbai massacre was India's fault is totally wrong. India has security issues, but that does not take away from the fact that these terrorists came from Pakistan. Had Pakistan actually launched a war and then killed these people in Mumbai would have been a lot more palatable, because there is someone who would bear responsibility for that action. India would have gone to war to ensure it. In time of peace, if such acts are committed by people of Pakistani soil, it makes things that much harder.

Pakistan cracking down on Talibs in FATA, etc would have been so much better had they been doing it of their own initiative and not under the threat of US. That the PA rushed troops from west to east right after Mumbai attacks made it self evident how much they dont want to fight these extremists. This is what i meant by saying things are changing-unfortunately, Pakistan is not doing it willingly but under coercion. I really do get comforted by what Zaradari says that he understands that these talibs are a threat to Pakistan more than anything else.



> *(things are changing now-but its too little, too late)* - thanks for answering - do the same in India!


In your blind hurry to reply my alleged rhetoric with rhetoric, you are really not understanding the agony, the anguish of the people of India over this. The Mumbai attacks were as real as it gets, the fear, the blood and loss of lives. They(including me) want SOMEONE to suffer, to pay the price for what has happened, and unfortunately, there is no accountability. Our govt has directly said that the attack was not state sponsored by Pakistan(so going to war with Pakistan is ruled out), Just by terrorists who get refuge in Pakistan. SO whom do we attack? Where do we get justice?

Taking civilian lives as revenge for civilian lives is inhuman. But the LEAST Pakistani's can do is express sorrow that such people are present in Pakistan-instead of blaming India.


----------



## ejaz007

The people you have named have been arrested. However we need proof to prosecute them and that has not been provided. The proof you have provided is not admisable in a court of law as evidence.

Finding few Pakistan origin thing from scene of crime does not mean the people came from Pakistan or the plot was hatched in Pakistan. We need real evidence and that has not been provided so far.

What if there is a bomb blast in Lahore and some one finds Daburs podeen hara from the site. Does this mean India is involved.

Your agony is understood but as the saying goes every one is innocent till proven guilty and to do that we need proof.


----------



## Contrarian

The lone survivor has admitted to being a Pakistani. The Pakistani establishment kept denying that to various degrees inspite of being proven by the Pakistani media itself. Finally, even the GoP admitted that the terrorist is a Pakistani citizen. Is there more proof to be required? When the killer himself is Pakistani? This is apart from other commodities which had been purchased in Karachi. Even if you discount this aspect, of the origin of commodities, you cannot discount the terrorist as being a Pakistani.

Secondly:


> *Dossier credible but give Pakistan some time, says US Ambassador Mulford*
> 
> The US has contended that the dossier given by India to Pakistan on the Mumbai attacks was *"credible"* but suggested that New Delhi [Images] should allow time to Islamabad [Images] to act on it.
> 
> US Ambassador [Images] to India David C Mulford said the dossier contains extensive inputs from the Federal Bureau of Investigation.
> 
> "*From what I have seen it is a very credible material. The FBI is cooperating in Mumbai* [Images]...It is information which tells and gives a very accurate account of what has happened," he told Karan Thapar's programme Devil's Advocate.
> 
> Commenting on the Indo-US cooperation in this area, he said the dossier prepared by India extensively used material provided by the FBI. "As far as I see, it *(FBI material) was used extensively* because the material was same."
> 
> Underlining the credible aspect of the dossier, he said,* "As far as the FBI is concerned, they do not deal with non-credible material. It is a truly professional organization supported by absolutely high-tech techniques."*
> Give Pak some time over dossier: Mulford


----------



## waraich66

malaymishra123 said:


> The lone survivor has admitted to being a Pakistani. The Pakistani establishment kept denying that to various degrees inspite of being proven by the Pakistani media itself. Finally, even the GoP admitted that the terrorist is a Pakistani citizen. Is there more proof to be required? When the killer himself is Pakistani? This is apart from other commodities which had been purchased in Karachi. Even if you discount this aspect, of the origin of commodities, you cannot discount the terrorist as being a Pakistani.
> 
> Secondly:



Terrorist dont have any religion or nationality,india have used makti banni in terrorist activities ,we still remember your government all action of terrorism .

What india is doing in balouchistan supporting terrorists is also wrong.

Any terrorism done by any individual or nation should be condemed.

We need to identify who is master mind behind terrorisn in south asia and central asia which is zoinist regime.

Indian should stop friendship with israel and join with forces fighting against their big game plan in middle east and central asia


----------



## Destructlord

Supplies coming from Tajikestan!


----------



## hassanr74

i don't know they are denying this everyone knows that they are losing war very quickly


----------



## Awesome

pkpatriotic said:


> Its true, Asim.... i have seen this report which issued by a UK based think tank "International counsil on security and development" formerly known as
> "The Senlic council" showing the complete failure of NATO in Afghanistan and the reasons behind it. they have mentioned that: The Taliban now holds a permanent presence in 72% of Afghanistan, up from 54% a year ago. Taliban forces have advanced from their southern heartlands, where they are now the de facto governing power in a number of towns and villages, to Afghanistans western and north-western provinces, as well as provinces north of Kabul. Within a year, the Talibans permanent presence in the country has increased by a startling 18%.
> Though Richard Boucher has rejected this survey, but I have heared about another detailed report prepared by an US based think tank (which they still kept confidantial, as such I am not confirmed as yet) saying 80% excistance of Taliban.
> 
> In fact that's the reason I kept on calling that US lead Nato now seek scapegoat to undermine their failure.... and its to be frank they now playing tactics to pressure up Pakistan !!!
> 
> *Advance of the Taliban: Maps*
> 
> Map: One year ago - November, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map: One year later, November, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Map statistics are based upon publicly recorded attacks and local perceptions of Taliban presence
> 
> Legend:
> 
> *Dark Pink:* Permanent Taliban Presence (72% in 2008)
> = Average of one or more insurgent attacks per week, according to public record of attacks. It is highly likely that many attacks are not publicly known.
> 
> *Light Pink:* Substantial Taliban Presence (21% in 2008)
> = Based on number of attacks and local perceptions (Frequency of Taliban sightings)
> 
> *Grey Areas:* Light Taliban Presence (7% in 2008)
> = Based on number of attacks and local perceptions (Frequency of Taliban sightings)
> 
> *The colour coded dots on the map represent civilian, military or insurgent fatalities since January 2008*
> *Red* = civilian fatalities
> *Green* = military fatalities
> *Yellow* = insurgent fatalities
> 
> *Please check details at following link:**The Taliban Advance*


Shocking! It seems like Nato n all have promoted and pampered Taliban. They have grown like some sort of fungus all over Afghanistan. Its a horrific failure and our guys have died fighting the Taliban while these idiots couldn't control them with their superior weaponry.


----------



## kidwaibhai

Current situation on the ground in Afghanistan from the Russian perspective


----------



## waraich66

ejaz007 said:


> First of all I would again like to state that whatever happened in Mumbai should be condemed in the strongest possible terms. The members on this forum have condemed the event.
> 
> However it has now been established and well documented on another thread on this forum that Indians had ample advance knowledge of the terrorist attack about to happen. However they failed to act in time and instead arrested the Kashmiri police man who had provided the information to the agencies in the first place.
> 
> From this point of view India and Indian agencies are solely to be blamed.



Jehadi mullah suspected for Bombai attacks because they always working on donations and any terrorist organisation can use them ,so both india and pakistan should distroy their network jointly


----------



## waraich66

Asim Aquil said:


> Shocking! It seems like Nato n all have promoted and pampered Taliban. They have grown like some sort of fungus all over Afghanistan. Its a horrific failure and our guys have died fighting the Taliban while these idiots couldn't control them with their superior weaponry.



Ask any retired Russian Gen. why they failed in Afghanistan ,he will tell you same story as American and NATO gen. are propagating in media these days , bad weather, hard tarren,drugs,war lords bla bla 

There is no Afghan talaban inside Pakistan already controlling 70% area of Afghanistan.


----------



## Bull

Asim Aquil said:


> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> 
> And these losers blame Pakistan for a small tribal area with the presence of Taliban. They are harboring the Taliban in 72% of Afghanistan!!
> 
> The next time any loser blames Pakistan shove this report down their throat! All losers who have lost against a ragtag army because they could care less about the War on Terror, kept yappin "do more, do more", Perhaps they just wanted to get done by someone.
> 
> What a disgrace these people are. Their lies and irresponsible behavior has cost us Pakistani lives.



Pakistan's president says his country is fighting for its survival against the Taleban, whose influence he said has spread deep into the country.

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Pakistan 'in fight for survival'

Now what? Taliban in control of 72% of Afghanistan and majority of Pakistan. Kudos to America and Pakistan. Enjoy the meal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waraich66

Bull said:


> Pakistan's president says his country is fighting for its survival against the Taleban, whose influence he said has spread deep into the country.
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Pakistan 'in fight for survival'
> 
> Now what? Taliban in control of 72% of Afghanistan and majority of Pakistan. Kudos to America and Pakistan. Enjoy the meal.



Problem is if they get control of afghanistan and pakistan they will also invite india and iran to join meal ,which are very much afriad of them .


----------



## Vinod2070

Man, this Af-Pak thingy is becoming a danger to the whole region and beyond!


----------



## Aslam42

How is it becoming dangerous to the world??
Unless u underrate the PAk army.
Insha alah we will defeat them..The taliban is certainly not as strong as u claim it to be.Pak army is stronger..
If only u guys would stop funding the terrorists like Beitullah


----------



## waraich66

US and PA should understand that if they kill any innocient tribe men whole tribe and other tribes belong to jirga of that area start fighting with PA ,which is according to their tradition.Similar satutation is in SWAT , these 300 innocient girls killed in LAL MOSQUE belong to 300 families and minimum 50 or more tribes , so if jirga of that area declared Fatwa of WAR against GOP , they will continue fighting with out taking care of death toll.


----------



## Awesome

Bull said:


> Pakistan's president says his country is fighting for its survival against the Taleban, whose influence he said has spread deep into the country.
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Pakistan 'in fight for survival'
> 
> Now what? Taliban in control of 72% of Afghanistan and majority of Pakistan. Kudos to America and Pakistan. Enjoy the meal.


Hes BSing about Pakistan. We live there remember, you don't see militants on the streets. Yes what I did notice in my recent trip (a few weeks ago) was that there was a huge police presence.

So the Taliban are a problem no matter where you are in Pakistan but they don't have a physical presence. In Afghanistan they are ruling and governing 72&#37; areas. What has America achieved? They were governing the majority areas before and they are still governing. They probably have a more legit government than Karzai.


----------



## bloodniron

Asim Aquil said:


> Hes BSing about Pakistan. We live there remember, you don't see militants on the streets. Yes what I did notice in my recent trip (a few weeks ago) was that there was a huge police presence.
> 
> So the Taliban are a problem no matter where you are in Pakistan but they don't have a physical presence. In Afghanistan they are ruling and governing 72% areas. What has America achieved? They were governing the majority areas before and they are still governing. They probably have a more legit government than Karzai.



Its true that they ve a more legitimate govt than the Karzai govt but unfortunately its an extremist govt that preaches violence..
More unfortunate that pakistan recognised(along with SA n UAE) that govt of Mulah Omar overlooking the dangers that it poses to pakistan.
What Amrica has achieved??Nothing..
But its sill fighting..will it achieve something?? doubtful..
Wat it seeks to achieve is peace which is impossible with the extremist taliban..
So they r in a soup but they ve dragged us into it n thats the problem


----------



## waraich66

bloodniron said:


> Not only were the girls killed by Pak Army but they were also gangraped by the PA....
> ....
> Allah knows where u get all yr info from but U r demented n dangerous...



Most non sense comment ever seen on this forum.

If you right figures how many student girls killed during LAL MOSQUES army operation prove it through any refernce or link?


----------



## ejaz007

*Three NATO troops killed in Afghanistan *
Updated at: 0715 PST, Thursday, March 05, 2009 


KABUL: Three Canadian soldiers were killed and two wounded in a bomb blast in southern Afghanistan, the Canadian defence ministry said Wednesday.

The troops were on duty in Arghandab, northwest of Kandahar, when the explosive device hit March 3, the department said.

"We are all thinking of the family and friends of our fallen comrades during this sad time, but are determined to continue working with our Afghan and international partners towards a better future for the people of Afghanistan," the ministry said.

The deaths take to 52 the number of international soldiers to lose their lives this year, most of them in attacks, according to the icasualties.org website that tracks casualties in Afghanistan and Iraq.

There are about 70,000 international troops based in the country, supporting the government of President Hamid Karzai in a battle against a Taliban-led insurgency, which is most intense in the southern and eastern parts of Afghanistan. 

Three NATO troops killed in Afghanistan


----------



## fatman17

*Washington may grant Pakistan additional funds to fight militants*

News Segments Wed, 03/11/2009 

Length: 5:43 minutes (5.24 MB)
Format: MP3 Mono 44kHz 128Kbps (CBR)

The U.S. has given Pakistan at least $12 billion in military and economic aid to stem Taliban and Al Qaeda militants in that country&#8217;s tribal areas. But Washington is now facing an ever stronger Taliban in the region, and is considering another financial request from Islamabad. 

Congressional aids and Obama&#8217;s administration are reportedly working on a $5 billion package, and President Obama says he will make an announcement about Pakistan soon. Our correspondent in Islamabad, Masroor Hausen, takes a look at the financial side of the war on terror.


----------



## ejaz007

*Taliban poised at the gates of Kabul*
Published: March 13, 2009 


KABUL (Agencies) - A top Taliban commander has said his fighters are poised and ready to attack Kabul and could strike virtually anywhere in the city.
It would be tempting to put this down to Taliban propaganda except one of Kabuls top cops is saying the same thing.

We are working on a security strategy for the city and if we dont get it right, they [the Taliban] can attack at any minute, at any hour, any time, Taliban Commander Muhammad Daud Amin, in charge of securing the Kabul district that includes the Presidential Palace and many government ministries, told CNN on Thursday.

Proof of the menacing threat came just last month when eight Taliban fighters, bristling with weapons and suicide vests, burst into three government buildings in the centre of Kabul.

Police and security forces managed to kill all the attackers before they could detonate their vests, but 20 people were killed and dozens were wounded.
Staff... staff, Amin pointed to pictures of dead Justice Ministry staff from his evidence book of the crime scene of last months attack. Police went looking for the Taliban and they went after them inside. We are convinced the Taliban wanted to hold ministry employees hostage. said Amin.

Meanwhile, in an interview with PBS television, US Defence Secretary Robert Gates said any political reconciliation with elements of the Afghan insurgency must be under terms set by the Kabul government. He said most insurgencies eventually are resolved through a political settlement. He said there were some fanatical members of the Taliban that had no interest in reconciliation.
There are elements of the Taliban that are absolutely irreconcilable and frankly will have to be killed. 


Taliban poised at the gates of Kabul | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## fatman17

*US, UN to give Pakistan $148m for refugees*

GENEVA/WASHINGTON: The UN High Commission for Refugees and the United States on Friday approved $140 million and $8 million respectively for Pakistani villages hosting Afghan refugees to help them cope in exchange for letting the displaced people stay for nearly four more years. Increased violence along the Pakistan-Afghanistan border had hindered efforts to repatriate nearly two million Afghans, leading to the tentative agreement announced by the UN High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR). To compensate for hosting the refugees until the end of 2012, communities in Balochistan and North West Frontier Province would be funded to upgrade roads, schools, farms, and medical clinics. Urban areas in Sindh and Punjab would also be compensated under the assistance plan, which UNHCR spokesman William Spindler said represented "support from the international community to Pakistan for hosting one of the largest refugee populations in the world". "The programme... will improve social cohesion and local economies through community development and help people rebuild their livelihoods," he said. "Projects will focus on boosting employment prospects, reviving agricultural and irrigation systems, repairing farm to market roads, improving crop and livestock production, and marketing products." US President Barack Obama approved the $8 million assistance package for the refugees to meet &#8216;unexpected and urgent refugee and migration needs&#8217;, the White House said in a statement. reuters/pr

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Awesome

fatman17 said:


> *US, UN to give Pakistan $148m for refugees*
> 
> GENEVA/WASHINGTON: The UN High Commission for Refugees and the United States on Friday approved $140 million and $8 million respectively for Pakistani villages hosting Afghan refugees to help them cope in exchange for letting the displaced people stay for nearly four more years. Increased violence along the Pakistan-Afghanistan border had hindered efforts to repatriate nearly two million Afghans, leading to the tentative agreement announced by the UN High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR). To compensate for hosting the refugees until the end of 2012, communities in Balochistan and North West Frontier Province would be funded to upgrade roads, schools, farms, and medical clinics. Urban areas in Sindh and Punjab would also be compensated under the assistance plan, which UNHCR spokesman William Spindler said represented "support from the international community to Pakistan for hosting one of the largest refugee populations in the world". "The programme... will improve social cohesion and local economies through community development and help people rebuild their livelihoods," he said. "Projects will focus on boosting employment prospects, reviving agricultural and irrigation systems, repairing farm to market roads, improving crop and livestock production, and marketing products." US President Barack Obama approved the $8 million assistance package for the refugees to meet &#8216;unexpected and urgent refugee and migration needs&#8217;, the White House said in a statement. reuters/pr
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


This money will just land up in some corrupt politicians pockets. These refugees need to be kicked out, not taken care of.


----------



## S-2

*"These refugees need to be kicked out, not taken care of."*

That is the prerogative of your government. However distasteful it would appear, you have that right-clearly.

"Distasteful", though, is important. The announcement of expulsion will create a furor that likely won't reflect well on your nation. The manner in which it would be handled will add to the effect.

Cameras everywhere documenting the forcible removal of these people from their miserable existance and launching them into the great unknown. And how would that go? No matter how gently approached, the footage would be heart-rending nonetheless. Us "heartless" Americans would suddenly find our hearts and self-righteous outrage would spill forth. So too the rest of the western world.

Finally, of course, is the question of what if it all goes wrong? Battles in the camps from groups of insurgents who've made these areas their specific mailing addresses, or riots by the displaced. All ugly to an already ugly event.

I think you're correct. I think you should lead this effort. DRIVE it, in fact. I think that the logical thing is a two-tracked approach that insists that the GoA identify locations and resources to re-establish refugee services inside Afghanistan and that they do so immediately.

Pakistan should screen refugees to separate those who may legitimately somehow be Pakistani citizens from those who need to leave...and begin transferring such as facilities come on line in Afghanistan.

If they are Afghanistan's citizens, then so too should they be Afghanistan's ultimate responsibility. The U.N., E.U. and America should help but those Afghani citizens need to be returned.

The more orderly and compassionate this is done, the better for everybody concerned.

As to the "72&#37; control", no. No. No. No. Those lands are "contested"-not controlled and the map makes this clear to anybody reading the legend. The taliban, no matter how proficient, haven't yet proved to be the masters of ISAF in battle. We control the ground where we move. They backfill in the absence of adequate forces but in no way control ground in immutable fashion against any determined effort by us otherwise.

It's that simple. Afghanistan is hardly in good shape. Cheering for it's demise while distorting the facts from the sidelines, though, only diminishes the credibility of this perspective.

_Shabnamah_ defines the yin-yang struggle most accurately IMV.


----------



## BaburCM

Asim Aquil said:


> This money will just land up in some corrupt politicians pockets. These refugees need to be kicked out, not taken care of.



I fully agree with your point of view. Pakistan has been abandoned and only pressured to do more and more whilst the war refugees from neighbouring Afghanistan are living as orphans in bad conditions. To make matters worse, the world expects Pakistan to host these refugees until the war is over and everyone keeps on turning a blind eye. The world doesn't care about the fate of these war orphans. Pakistan has for over a decade now hosted the largest amount of war refugees anywhere on the planet. I think it's high time to make sure that we start repatriating most refugees. Since the arrival of the refugees there has been a lot of conflict and problems amongst the locals. Also, the security situation has deteriorated. The world cannot expect Pakistan to carry this burden forever. I don't blame any refugee. It's just that there are cultural differences even amongst the local Pukhtoon community. I can say that with certainty because I'm a Pukhtoon and have visited Peshawar many times in the past few years.


----------



## Patriot

Yes, we have to take this decision.Look at Karachi..The Afghanis are taking over jobs of poor Pakistanis (I am not talking about high end jobs..I am talking about low end jobs)
They all should be deported back to Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Afghan intelligence helping Taliban*

LAHORE: Afghan intelligence agents are sharing information about US and NATO troop movements with the Taliban, wanted Taliban commander Sirajiddin Haqqani has told NBC News. In an interview, Haqqni said, The Afghan intelligence officials are sympathetic to the Taliban and they communicate the movements of the occupying forces [US and NATO] to us. He said there were no moderate Taliban willing to talk to America. daily times monitor

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## S-2

Pakistan under assault from Afghanistan? Well, thank God it isn't the Afghani gov't intelligence. Is this the same Haqqani, btw, that everybody claimed blew up the Indian embassy in Kabul last summer? 

Just imagine. A.M. was arguing about how the Afghan intel boss was a protege of Massoud.

Gotta love it. Can't wait to see everybody who actually BELIEVES it now.


----------



## waraich66

Talaban should learn lesson from their mistakes , they should make peace deal with Afghan government if Afghan government agreed on implementation of Shariah law .


----------



## TANZIL BAlOCH

Of courseTalibans have penetrated in all afghanistan!(72percent).
bt why their reactions&attacks are so intense in pakistan.
everybody know that they are not useful for us & will not act like buffer for us .(why our army&ISI have so expectations to taliban?)
they are millitants they will remain millitants.
pak army should give them a strong doze .
ONE THING I WOULD AGAIN LIKE TO SAY THAT WE HAVE TO PROTECT OUR AFGHAN FRONTIER WITH HELP OF ARMY NT BY TRIBAL TROOPS OR SO CALLED BUFFERS.


----------



## waraich66

TANZIL BAlOCH said:


> Of courseTalibans have penetrated in all afghanistan!(72percent).
> bt why their reactions&attacks are so intense in pakistan.
> everybody know that they are not useful for us & will not act like buffer for us .(why our army&ISI have so expectations to taliban?)
> they are millitants they will remain millitants.
> pak army should give them a strong doze .
> ONE THING I WOULD AGAIN LIKE TO SAY THAT WE HAVE TO PROTECT OUR AFGHAN FRONTIER WITH HELP OF ARMY NT BY TRIBAL TROOPS OR SO CALLED BUFFERS.



They can not panetrate in settled areas of Pakistan because local farmers are strong enough to protect their lands.In Punjab ,Frontier, Sindh and Balouchistan still jirga or punjayt system is effective .Local farmer will not allow these talaban to enter in their areas and capture their land.

Yes if GOP failed to provide support to local farmer then they story will be different.


----------



## Watani

Taliban in 72&#37; of Afghanistan? Right, that's why only in Southern part people get killed and only in Southern part Taliban get captured, which doesn't even form 50% of Afghanistan. So this statement is definitely *wrong*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afzalshad

Aamir Zia said:


> Thats why ISI have still so many Contacts with Taliban
> 
> Pak Knows that West will never ever WIN Afghanistan & eventually they have to Leave


Let me be very clear, that the real Al-Qaida never believes in ISI as its always inclined towards the Pak-US relations ...


----------



## ejaz007

*Rockets hit presidential palace, police headquarters in Afghanistan *
Updated at: 1246 PST, Tuesday, August 18, 2009


KABUL: A Taliban rocket struck the grounds of Afghanistan's presidential palace on Tuesday, just two days before incumbent Hamid Karzai seeks re-election in tense polls that could go to a second round.

Polls show Karzai likely to win Thursday's vote, but not with the outright majority required to avoid a second round. He is relying on the last-minute support of former guerrilla chieftains in a bid to tip the balance.

His main rival Abdullah, an urbane eye doctor, has run an energetic campaign, seeking to garner support from beyond his base in the mainly ethnic-Tajik north.

Several small rockets were fired overnight and a police source said one caused some damage inside the sprawling, fortified presidential palace compound in central Kabul, while a second hit the capital's police headquarters. Neither caused any casualties.

Militants who have vowed to disrupt Thursday's election have fired rockets at the capital twice this month as well as detonated a massive suicide bomb outside the NATO-led International Security Force Headquarters (ISAF) in central Kabul that killed seven people and wounded dozens more.

Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid, in a message sent to foreign news agency, claimed the fighters had fired four rockets, but gave no further details.

Rockets hit presidential palace, police headquarters in Afghanistan - GEO.tv


----------



## luoshan

*India Befriends Afghanistan, Irking Pakistan*




> With $1.2 Billion in Pledged Aid, New Delhi Hopes to Help Build a Country That Is 'Stable, Democratic, Multiethnic'
> 
> By PETER WONACOTT
> 
> KABUL -- After shunning Afghanistan during the Taliban regime, India has become a major donor and new friend to the country's democratic government -- even if its growing presence here riles archrival Pakistan.
> 
> From wells and toilets to power plants and satellite transmitters, India is seeding Afghanistan with a vast array of projects. The $1.2 billion in pledged assistance includes projects both vital to Afghanistan's economy, such as a completed road link to Iran's border, and symbolic of its democratic aspirations, such as the construction of a new parliament building in Kabul. The Indian government is also paying to bring scores of bureaucrats to India, as it cultivates a new generation of Afghan officialdom.
> 
> India's aid has elevated it to Afghanistan's top tier of donors. In terms of pledged donations through 2013, India now ranks fifth behind the U.S., U.K., Japan and Canada, according to the Afghanistan government. Pakistan doesn't rank in the top 10.
> 
> Afghanistan is now the second-largest recipient of Indian aid after Bhutan. "We are here for the same reason the U.S. and others are here -- to see a stable, democratic, multiethnic Afghanistan," Indian Ambassador to Afghanistan Jayant Prasad said in an interview.
> 
> Such a future for Afghanistan is hardly assured, as the run-up to Thursday's presidential election shows. On Tuesday, a pair of mortar shells hit near the presidential palace in Kabul while Taliban insurgents attacked polling stations across the country, as part of wave of violence aimed at preventing people from casting ballots in the election.
> 
> Despite backing the Taliban in the past, Pakistan doesn't want to see an anarchic Afghanistan, say Pakistani security analysts.
> 
> "Pakistan is doing nothing to thwart the elections in Afghanistan and everything to help Afghanistan stabilize and have a truly representative government," says Gen. Jehangir Karamat, Pakistan's former ambassador to the U.S. and a retired army chief.
> 
> Yet India's largess has stirred concern in Pakistan, a country situated between Afghanistan and India that has seen its influence in Afghanistan wane following the collapse of the Taliban regime. At the heart of the tensions is the shared fear that Afghanistan could be used by one to destabilize the other.
> 
> "We recognize that Afghanistan needs development assistance from every possible source to address the daunting challenges it is facing. We have no issue with that," says Pakistani foreign-ministry spokesman Abdul Basit. "What Pakistan is looking for is strict adherence to the principle of noninterference."
> 
> View Full Image
> 
> Reuters
> India is seeding Afghanistan with a vast array of projects such as a completed road link to Iran's border and the construction of a new parliament building in Kabul. A view of the city, above.
> The two countries have sparred repeatedly about each other's activities in Afghanistan. Indian officials say their Pakistani counterparts have claimed that there are more than the official four Indian consulates in Afghanistan, and that they support an extensive Indian spy network. For years, Pakistan refused to allow overland shipment of fortified wheat biscuits from India to feed two million Afghan schoolchildren. India instead had to ship the biscuits through Iran, driving up costs for the program.
> 
> The World Food Program, which administers the shipments, said the Pakistan government gave its approval for overland shipment in 2008 -- six years after the first delivery from India. "Why did it take six years ... is something that WFP cannot answer," a spokesman for the aid organization said. "However, we are indeed thankful to the government of Pakistan for allowing transit for the fortified biscuits."
> 
> Mr. Basit, the foreign-ministry spokesman, didn't respond to a question about the Indian food assistance.
> 
> India's aid has extended well beyond physical infrastructure to the training of accountants and economists. For a nation devastated by decades of war, these soft skills fill a hole, says Noorullah Delawari, Afghanistan's former central-bank governor and now head of Afghanistan Investment Support Agency, an organization that promotes private enterprise. "The country shut down for 20 years," he said. "We stopped producing educated people to run our businesses and government offices."
> 
> Some believe there is room for cooperation between India and Pakistan in Afghanistan since both countries share an abiding interest in its stability. "The opportunity is there," says Gen. Karamat, "if we can get out of the straitjacket of the past."
> 
> Matthew Rosenberg contributed to this article.


----------



## qsaark

*8 U.S. soldiers killed in Afghanistan*

October 27, 2009 -- Updated 2026 GMT (0426 HKT)

Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN) -- The U.S. military suffered another day of heavy losses in Afghanistan on Tuesday as roadside bombs killed eight soldiers, two military officials told CNN. 

An Afghan civilian working with NATO troops also was killed in the attacks in southern Afghanistan, the military said. The officials said that, according to initial reports, one blast took place just outside Kandahar and the other was in neighboring Zabul province. 

Seven of the soldiers who died were traveling together in one vehicle, said Sgt. Jerome Baysmore with the International Security Assistance Force Joint Command. 

The military gave no further details about the bombings, which it said also wounded several other service members. The official said one service member was killed in one attack, while the other seven were killed in the other attack.

The U.S. military described the bombings as "multiple complex IED attacks," which means they were followed by small arms fire, the official said. That has been the typical Taliban operational method for attacking U.S. forces in recent months, the official said. 

White House spokesman Robert Gibbs issued a statement of condolence: "As always our prayers go out to those who have lost a loved one and for those who sacrificed so much to serve our country."

The attacks happened a day after 14 Americans were killed in a pair of helicopter crashes in Afghanistan. The 14 deaths were the largest number of Americans killed in Afghanistan in a single day in more than four years.

With the deaths of two troops on Sunday, a total of 24 Americans -- most of them military -- have been killed in a 48-hour period. That makes October 2009, with 58 fatalities, the deadliest month for the U.S. military since the Afghanistan war began in October 2001.

Enemy action was not thought to be the cause of either of Monday's helicopter crashes. Three Drug Enforcement Administration special agents and seven U.S. troops were killed in one crash in western Afghanistan as they returned from a raid on a compound believed to be harboring insurgents tied to drug trafficking.

The other crash, in which two helicopters collided over southern Afghanistan, killed four Marines.

But it is roadside bombs -- commonly referred to as IEDs, short for improvised explosive devices -- that have caused the majority of U.S. fatalities in Afghanistan in recent months. Last month, Defense Secretary Robert Gates approved a deployment of up to 3,000 U.S. troops to Afghanistan to deal with the growing threat from roadside bombs. 

Such attacks have been on a steady rise since February, and account for 70 percent of U.S. casualties in Afghanistan this year, according to U.S. military statistics.

Compared with just two years ago, the number of American troops killed by roadside bombs is up 400 percent. 

"That's the number one threat," Adm. Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said in July about IEDs in Afghanistan. Eighty-two deadly attacks occurred in June -- almost double the number from May -- and 105 in July, according to the latest U.S. military statistics.

Maj. Gen. Curtis Scaparrotti, commander of U.S. troops in eastern Afghanistan, said he has noticed an "increasing sophistication" in the types of IEDs used.

"We're seeing some of the tactics, techniques and procedures that were used in Iraq, and [were] common there, migrate, obviously, here," Scaparrotti said in a recent briefing on operations in his area of command.

CNN Pentagon producer Mike Mount in Washington contributed to this report.

Source: 8 U.S. soldiers killed in Afghanistan - CNN.com


----------



## ejaz007

*7 dead in attack on UN in Kabul *
Updated at: 0955 PST, Wednesday, October 28, 2009 


KABUL: Gunmen attacked a guest house used by U.N. staff in the Afghan capital of Kabul early Wednesday, killing at least seven people including three U.N. staff, officials said. 

A Taliban spokesman claimed responsibility, saying it was meant as an assault on the upcoming presidential election. Heavy gunfire reverberated through the streets shortly after dawn and a large plume of smoke rose over the city following the attack in the Shar-e-Naw district. Kabul police chief Abdul Rahman said seven people were killed, including some attackers. 

U.N. spokesman Adrian Edwards confirmed that three U.N. staff was among the dead and one was seriously wounded. He said 20 U.N. staff were known to be registered there but he was unsure whether all were there at the time of the attack. 

Taliban spokesman Zabiullah Mujahid claimed responsibility for the attack in a telephone call to foreign news agency, saying three militants with suicide vests, grenades and machine guns carried out the assault. 

7 dead in attack on UN in Kabul


----------



## Ahmad

they have got permannat presence in 72&#37;? hope they know what 72% is.


----------



## Spring Onion

xyz_2 said:


> they have got permannat presence in 72%? hope they know what 72% is.



what do you mean by permanant presence ?


----------



## Ahmad

Jana said:


> what do you mean by permanant presence ?



what do you think a permanant presence is? to be somewhere all the time.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Taleban will move into an area once US and Afghan personnel scale down their presence in that area. That seems all clear. A lesson to Pakistan as well that their operation against the Pak Taleban will be the same unless they can retain troops in a captured area


----------



## Super Falcon

Following Barack Obama's West Point speech in which he laid out the new strategy for war in Afghanistan, questions about practical issues have begun piling up alongside doubts about the strategic wisdom of the plan.

Included in the practical concerns of leaders in the defence community are fears that defence contractors may not be able to rapidly deliver all the technology and equipment needed for new deployments. Concerns also exist about the knowledge of what is actually required.

Leaders want to know what is needed by companies that will be asked provide troops with round-level technology (such as mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicles) and hi&#8211;tech equipment (such as systems that manage the constant aerial activity of unmanned aerial vehicles and other Predator-type assets).

Obstacles and bottlenecks will also pose challenges for factories and suppliers, which are still unsure about how smoothly logistics and supply chains will run, despite the critical nature of military deployment.

"Defence contractors may not be able to rapidly deliver all technology and equipment needed."As Winslow Wheeler of the Washington-based Center for Defense Information says, "the sad truth is that nobody knows whether or not we can handle the requirements for the 30,000 new troops being deployed".

After working on national security issues for 31 years for members of the US Senate and US General Accounting Office, Wheeler can confidently say he thinks "neither the US Congress nor the Pentagon" have a firm grasp of the facts.

Despite its mandate to provide oversight, the US Federal Government, he says, has not done enough to offer a clear picture of the work involved in equipping new deployments of troops to Afghanistan, at least not in the public's view.

"The last time anyone unclassified the readiness ratings, not a single active or reserve unit at brigade level in the US was rated 'fully ready'," Wheeler says. So what do we know that can help prepare forces for new deployments?

From Vietnam to Iraq

The first new supplies of technology, weapons and materiel will be delivered from the air. Today the skies above Afghanistan are alive with C-130s, jet fighters, unmanned drones, commercial 747 cargo aircraft, transport and attack helicopters, and the occasional artillery shell.

According to Air Cargo News editor and publisher Geoffrey Arend, any number of US flags that are part of the CRAF programme are utilised to move troops and critical supplies to and from the US to forward bases in Iraq and Afghanistan. "That task was made quite a bit easier earlier this year when the US and Russia agreed a one-year plan that allows up to 4,500 US military troop and supply aircraft to fly over Russian Federation airspace," Arend says.

"The ability to airdrop supplies and land C-130s with cargo on remote airstrips is still key.""The agreement not only saves about $140m in fuel costs annually but ensures safer passage in and out of the theatres without having to move overland through Pakistan, where attacks have been attempted."

Dubai also has a number of independent operators that operate from the country, sending hard cargo and other supplies into Iraq and Afghanistan. They include Rus Cargo and several small to medium ad-hoc carriers.

"Air cargo into these war zones will, at times, resemble operations that could have been lifted straight from the pages of Terry and The Pirates, a 1930s comic strip that glamorised air cargo flights to faraway places like China and India. Right now, daily with Dubai as conduit, cargo travels aboard vintage equipment into war zones around the clock," Arend says.

Despite appearing quite dated, this ability to airdrop supplies and land C-130s with cargo on remote dirt airstrips is still key to keeping the war effort in Afghanistan supplied. Roads are too dangerous for supply trucks, as loss figures gathered by the Pentagon attest.

But will the US be ready for such a large deployment using such dated measures, and will it be able to bring in the technology fast enough to keep troops safe?


----------



## ejaz007

*Taliban capture Afghan district on Pakistani border*

** Nuristan governor confirms authorities lost Barg-e-Matal district 
* Suicide attacker blows himself up near military caterer
* Nuristan officials still trying to confirm if Mullah Fazlullah killed*

KUNAR/KABUL: Taliban overran a remote district in eastern Afghanistan after days of heavy fighting in the area, a provincial police official said on Saturday.

The Taliban hoisted their flag in the district centre, which they also seized briefly last year, after forcing police to retreat, Afghan provincial officials and the Taliban said.

The battle started earlier this week in the Barg-e-Matal district of Nuristan province, a remote area bordering Pakistan, when hundreds of Taliban stormed the area administrative headquarters, said Qasim Payman, police chief of the province.

The police force in the area has tactically retreated from the district after days of fighting, he told Reuters, adding there were no signs of reinforcements despite repeated requests. Afghan authorities often use the term tactical retreat when Taliban overrun police forces and capture districts. Nuristan Governor Jamaluddin Badar said Afghan forces had retreated in order to prepare for a counter attack.

Loss: We have lost the district to the Taliban... but will push them back soon, he said.

Hundreds of armed villagers, known as the Lashkar-e-Qaumi had joined forces with police, Payman said. Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid confirmed the group now controlled the district after days of heavy fighting.

Meanwhile, a NATO airstrike killed a Taliban shadow governor and several of his associates in the Baghlan province on Friday, according to a NATO statement. Afghan security officials confirmed the incident and said several key Taliban commanders were among the dead.

Suicide attack: Separately, a suicide attacker blew himself up on Saturday near a military caterer, causing no casualties. The explosion took place east of Kabul, close to a warehouse and supermarket run by Supreme Food Services, supplier of food to the foreign military, Interior Ministry spokesman Zemarai Bashary told AFP.

It was a suicide attack and the attacker detonated explosives strapped to his body, he said.

It was not immediately clear what the target of the attack had been, he said, adding the attacker, who was on foot, may have detonated prematurely.

Also on Saturday, Taliban ambushed an Afghan police convoy with a roadside bomb and gunfire in eastern Afghanistan, killing five officers before fleeing NATO aerial bombardment, an official said.

Two Taliban were killed and up to six wounded in the battle on Friday in Paktia province, said Ghulam Dastagir, the deputy provincial police chief.

He said the convoy was headed toward the Dandi Pathan district when one vehicle was hit by a roadside bomb blast, killing five officers and wounding the district police chief. Taliban opened fire after the blast, triggering a gunbattle that lasted several hours before NATO aircraft were called in.

Farther north, officials in Nuristan province were still trying to confirm reports that Mullah Fazlullah was killed in several days of fighting between security forces and the Taliban. Participating villagers said they had killed head of the Swat Taliban, Fazlullah. Pakistani Taliban leaders say Fazlullah was in Nuristan but they believe he is still alive.

Meanwhile, NATO announced on Friday that Afghan and international troops acting on intelligence information found and destroyed two bomb-making and weapons storage facilities this week in Kandahar province, and battled with Taliban who tried to defend them. agencies

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## hassank

nvm forget it no use


----------



## sur

I have been yelling this for years now on this forum & others that this Dajjali-invasion is NOTHING but a hoax... *They NEVER ever planned to win* these wars to begin with,,, If they wanted they could have caught Obama-bin-Laden within a month,,, but they did NOT want to coz that would have eliminated the very reason for the wars,,, So they kept the villain "alive" on media... 

Look how peaceful Iraq was before these Dajjalis invaded Iraq,, & now after 10 years they left Iraq with suicide killings every other day,,, 

They want to leave chaos in all of those Muslim countries who could be even a smallest resistance to Israeli-expansionist plans while filling pockets of big-bosses by prolonging war... Expensive oil *more profits*, more stealing of oil from oil-rigs in iraq while all the world distracted by cover-story "W.O.T"... More weapons sold to US govt. at expanse of common ppl,,,>> more profits,,, Like D!ck Cheney used to sell 6-Pack of coke to US Govt. for $90 for soldiers posted in Iraq, & that too was bought locally from Iraq NOT flown from US,,, More ppl watching Zionist-controlled news channels & movies, more ratings & more profits,,, US Govt. getting more loans from so-called Federal-Reserve & Co. banks, again more profits for those crocks,,,

In short, these wars were *NEVER* meant to be won,,, so why are ppl *surprised* if Talibs control most of territory , I am *NOT *surprised AT ALL... all this is very much in line with what they wanted... ONLY thing that is NOT doing as-well for them is their dreams on Pak-Watan... Even thou they've been able to incur quite a bit of damage BUT still r struggling to get that break-thru, that dream unfortunately they'll NEVER realise,,, Sorrrryyy Dajjalis!!! I "will" be sooo sad to see u disappointed,,, Mayyy beee nexttt timeee... Ohh WAIT!!! there will be no next-time...!!!

Not only that , US even though invaded from Pak side (East), area under US control should have been from EAST going towards WEST,,, but it's the opposite... Know why...!!! Because they intentionally wanted to PUSH the fighting groups towards & into Pak-Watan... That's why...

But just like USSR, they are digging their own grave... What "means" GOD appoint to bring that about could be anything... but the end-result of Dajjalis is very predictable...


----------



## mr42O

Pakistani TTP or Afghani TTP i dont care who they are... Killing civilian is name of Islam is wrong since Islam does not allow us to do so. If those civilians are Pakistanies , Indians , Afghanistan does not matter. NO TERROR GROUP SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO RUN THERE GROUPS IN PAKISTAN. SIMPLE REASON ISLAM DOES NOT ALLOW WHAT TTP STANDS FOR. There are other and much better way to fight against enimes like USA etc. Learn from China, germany , japan..... So plz stop this nonsense.

Give ppl education and education of Islam too in schools so some mulvi cant misuse power. Prohpet Mohammed s.a.w told us go to china to get education and he did not meant quran since no one could learn muslims quran better than him. So why we have these madarras only educating quran ?? I know madrassas are good i have seen myself in Pakistan but they should come under one education systsem. We have like 10 system in Pakistan. We should become superpower in education and economy... and that day this happen no one can tuch u !!!!

Imran Khan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kas786

Lol @ the guys on the first page blaming RAW & Mossad for insurgency but ignoring the Cocaine Importing Agency..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Which explains why USA wants peace


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Taliban are real Evil in the world. There should be no place of Taliban in the world. Bomb every Taliban and their supporters, Even if any army man support them. Hang them in Public.
Taliban Children are also not innocent. Even 7 to 13 year children involve in illegal activities and suicide bombing.
No sympathy for Taliban children because they are future of Taliban asset.
Peace cannot be achieved without crushing Taliban and their supporters. 

This is surprising news that there are 72% Taliban in Afghanistan.

World should unite and take one time action against these evils.


----------



## Shapur

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Taliban are real Evil in the world. There should be no place of Taliban in the world. Bomb every Taliban and their supporters, Even if any army man support them. Hang them in Public.
> Taliban Children are also not innocent. Even 7 to 13 year children involve in illegal activities and suicide bombing.
> No sympathy for Taliban children because they are future of Taliban asset.
> Peace cannot be achieved without crushing Taliban and their supporters.
> 
> This is surprising news that there are 72% Taliban in Afghanistan.
> 
> World should unite and take one time action against these evils.



You can do that by not giving them safe havens in your country and stop playing this double game of good taliban (Afghan Taliban) and bad taliban (pakistani Taliban).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Shapur said:


> You can do that by not giving them safe havens in your country and stop playing this double game of good taliban (Afghan Taliban) and bad taliban (pakistani Taliban).


Most of them are afghans, This was our huge mistake that we took half million refuge in our camps in afghan war. That's why suffering,We Lost 1000s of civilians from bloody afghan Taliban,same refugee afghans with new name Pakistan Taliban. You call it Good talilban or bad taliban, they are bloody afghans and civilians Blood suckers


----------



## Shapur

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Most of them are afghans, This was our huge mistake that we took half million refuge in our camps in afghan war. That's why suffering,We Lost 1000s of civilians from bloody afghan Taliban,same refugee afghans with new name Pakistan Taliban. You call it Good talilban or bad taliban, they are bloody afghans and civilians Blood suckers



Are you stupid or what?

Afghan Taliban have always denied the suicide bombings. It was mainly TTP(Tehreek e Taliban Pakistan) which is mainly made up of Mahsud and Wazir tribesmen and other pakistanis. Infact Mullah Omar strongly condemned TTP's tactics and he said the TTP should concentrate their efforts on Afghanistan and the suicide bombings and other tactics of TTP are counter productive to Taliban cause. That's why after that order from Mullah Omar, there has been a decrease in suicide bombing.

Nobody really knows who were behind these suicide bombings. If indeed it was TTP who wanted revenge on pakistani army then why didn't they bomb ISlamabad, Lahore and Karachi. Why would TTP who are mostly pashtun bomb pashtun areas like peshawar? Does it make sense?

Shut ur dirty mouth about Afghans. If you claim that TTP are Afghan then you are infact admitting FATA (Tribal Areas) belong to Afghans. Lol. Thanks for admitting FATA belongs to AFghanistan. hahaha


----------



## Sher Malang

^and I guess Zabihullah Mujahid isn't Taliban spokesman who takes responsibility for everything, even Karzai's morning poop?

Why this garbage is sticky in this section?


----------



## Shapur

^
Well ofcourse Zabiulah Mujahid likes to take credit for things Taliban might not even have done. Thats not the point. 

The point is that this guys is saying the TTP are Afghans (as in Afghan citizens) which is clearly false. Although majority of TTP is Afghan(pashtun) by ethnicity, FATA is in Pakistan and TTP regard Pakistan as their state. Now this guys is saying TTP are Afghan citizens. IF they were from AFghanistan then they wouldn't be able impose themselves in waziristan. The fact is that its mostly Wazirs and Mahsuds with some other pakistanis who make up the TTP.


----------



## Sher Malang

Shapur said:


> ^
> Well ofcourse Zabiulah Mujahid likes to take credit for things Taliban might not even have done. Thats not the point.
> 
> *The point is that this guys is saying the TTP are Afghans (as in Afghan citizens) which is clearly false. Although majority of TTP is Afghan(pashtun) by ethnicity, FATA is in Pakistan and TTP regard Pakistan as their state. Now this guys is saying TTP are Afghan citizens. IF they were from AFghanistan then they wouldn't be able impose themselves in waziristan. The fact is that its mostly Wazirs and Mahsuds with some other pakistanis who make up the TTP.*



They are confused - simple as that!

And yeah Taliban takes responsibility for everything even the wrong doings of warlords; there are plenty of incidents which has only occurred in my village by warlords and by their request Taliban took the responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hua052011

Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------



## kumarkumar1867

fatman17 said:


> join the bandwagon in ****-bashing!
> 
> the problem with Rising and Shining India is that it just wants to not accept that all is not fine within India. it needs to also accept its weaknesses and fralities.
> 
> *(things are changing now-but its too little, too late)* - thanks for answering - do the same in India!




Brother, His point is clear, If 26/11 Mumbai attack was failure of Indian security & it should share guilt then your country's intelligence & security is at bigger failures as it provided safe heavens for breeding such terrorists & masterminds behind it ! 

If its fair to blame Indian security forces Mumbai attacks which lasted only FEW DAYS on our soil! then what about your security forces & intelligence which allowed such terrorist activities recruiting, training & planning this attack on your soil for MONTHS?? Shouldn't you people share a guilt for it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Shapur said:


> You can do that by not giving them safe havens in your country and stop playing this double game of good taliban (Afghan Taliban) and bad taliban (pakistani Taliban).


 Try to control your own territory first before lecturing others ... Millions of terrorist cross the Durand Line every day , NATO - the most advance army in the world cant do jack **** about it  let alone PA ... You have not got an iota of knowledge about the geography of that area ... Our record in the WoT has been far better than your beloved NATO lets not talk about ANA here  ... Just compare the War in North West Pakistan with operations done by NATO in Afghanistan and compare the success rate and peace in those areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

NATO is providing support to grow world 98% of opium that is killing 1 Lac people every year in 67 countries according to UN report.

all of pakistani taliban of swat are now sitting in kunar Afghanistan ACCORDING TO BBC world


----------



## Tshering22

Secur said:


> Try to control your own territory first before lecturing others ... Millions of terrorist cross the Durand Line every day , NATO - the most advance army in the world cant do jack **** about it  let alone PA ...



Because you simply allow the Taliban to come and take refuge in your territory so that NATO cannot enter deep into your territory because you'd blame them of extreme violation of your territory. 

The only reason why Taliban still exist is because of your military's duplicity and covert support to the Taliban.



> You have not got an iota of knowledge about the geography of that area ... Our record in the WoT has been far better than your beloved NATO lets not talk about ANA here



Yes we can see that considering your own army didn't know your nation's terrain and it took them a decade just to move out of our border and understand the terrain they were fighting in. 



> ... Just compare the War in North West Pakistan with operations done by NATO in Afghanistan and compare the success rate and peace in those areas



You're comparing a country thousands of KMs away who's putting up an excellent fight. Well.. now that the drones are in, it will bleed off the unwanted trash without risking soldiers' lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thor

This was a blunder from the US when they went to War in the first place.

Firstly, they should have directly approached the Taliban, as the rulers of Afghanistan then to discuss the issue of OBL. If the US could do so when they wanted Unocal to build a pipeline through them then they sure in hell could have done so then.....

Secondly, when the US went to War in a very very hasty decision. No patience despite the evidence pointing totally against the 9/11 "evidence" they had gathered.

Thirdly, the US should not have rushed Pakistan into a decision of going to War with Afghanistan and with little or no written agreements.

Fourthly, an agreed plan, a tactical plan should have been lay out long long before and going into Afghanistan, which was disputed by the British and Pakistani forces. Thus when the US did flush out the Taliban and AQ, where did they go, straight into Pakistan....... thanks alot

Fifth, When the US clearly needs Pakistan's help, it should have taken into account the needs, concerns and expectations of Pakistan. For Pakistan, the Taliban are not the bigger threat, but INDIA is and as such Pakistan is not going to compromise on that issue no matter what. The US however, decided it was the daddy and Pakistan must forget about India and concentrate on the Taliban. However in the process of doing so, Pakistan's economy has since lost about 100 billion US dollars, spent over 50 billion dollars on this war, bought in corrupt leaders through an NRO as stated by Condelezza Rice in her book, who have since looted over 90 billion US dollars according to the Transparency International report, Pakistan has spent its resources along the Afghan border whilst India has increased its forces massively compared to Pakistan, strengthen its economy and become a world player, whilst we have had to face the US aggression over and over again whereby they made the biggst blunder in Afghanistan. They bought its biggest enemy, India into Afghanistan and expected and demanded Pakistan to accept them with open arms. BIG MISTAKE of the entire campaign as clearly Pakistan was NEVER going to accept that leaving Pakistan with only but one option, to force the US hand and force them to loose and leave Afghanistan altogether, not help them to win and allow India to move in whilst the US maintained a Military presence well beyond its mandate, hence Pakistan's reluctance to help in Afghanistan fully. 

Sixth, there was no TTP before in Pakistan. None of the 19 hijackers of 9/11 were Pakistani, nonetheless the US turned a blind eye to the TTP using bases inside Afghanistan in order to "arm twist" the Pakistanis on different issues. Parts of FATA and NWFP are not in Pakistan's control, where the Afghan Taliban operates, however Afghanistan is under the control of the US and when the TTP operates from that soil occupied by the US, then after a few times one must conclude that the TTP attacks and network is working with the blessings of the US. Whilst the US lives peacefully thousands of miles away, it is Pakistan and Pakistanis who are burning. 50,000 civilians dead, 5000 troops dead, economy ruined, hundreds of billions lost, inflation through the roof, crime through the roof, nuclear deals with India bending International Law to accommodate them, selling new technologies to India, ....THANX MUSHARAF, THANK YOU VERY MUCH, our blood has clearly shown its price..............


----------



## babajees

So, i was searching different sites and caim upon this: Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu

Its a magazine released by the Freedom Fighters (a.k.a Taliban) who are fighting the occupational forces (US and Allies) in Afghanistan. Apparently, they release it EVERY MONTH, with latest pictures and news of the toll of Americans. Didn't know the US hides so much facts!

The link is for their latest (July 2012) issue!

Edit: Some images are not for the weak hearted!


----------



## amjad khattak

ttp do what raw and indians want it to do. simple answer.


----------



## fatman17

*Taliban Activity in Helmand Province*

August 28, 2012

Analysis

Taliban forces reportedly attacked and beheaded 17 civilians attending a party that involved music and dancing Aug. 27 in the Musa Qala district of Helmand province. The same day, more than 100 insurgents overran a military checkpoint in the province's Washir district, resulting in 10 Afghan soldiers killed, four wounded and five to six missing, the Afghan Defense Ministry reported. Helmand and Kandahar provinces are the Taliban's traditional power seats in Afghanistan, and the region has seen intense conflict throughout Operation Enduring Freedom. The 2010 surge saw some 30,000 additional troops head to Afghanistan, with large numbers of U.S. Marines deployed to Helmand and Kandahar. Offensive operations and active patrolling by the Marines pushed the Taliban back in a number of districts and restricted the insurgents' freedom of movement. But despite considerable successes, Helmand and Kandahar provinces still rank as the most violent in the entire country. The six Helmand districts of Kajaki, Musa Qala, Nad Ali, Nahr-e Saraj, Now Zad and Sangin continue to account for at least a quarter of all insurgent violence in Afghanistan. With the remaining 10,000 U.S. surge troops slated to leave the country by the beginning of October, the Afghan National Security Forces increasingly will take the lead in operations there. The withdrawal of the bulk of the Marines and the lack of preparedness on the part of the Afghan armed forces offers the Taliban an opportunity to restore some of the control over the province it lost during the U.S. surge. Whether coalition gains made during the surge hold will be a critical test of the future of the conflict in Afghanistan.

S/FOR


----------



## babajees

fatman17 said:


> *Taliban Activity in Helmand Province*
> 
> August 28, 2012
> 
> Analysis
> 
> Taliban forces reportedly attacked and beheaded 17 civilians attending a party that involved music and dancing Aug. 27 in the Musa Qala district of Helmand province. The same day, more than 100 insurgents overran a military checkpoint in the province's Washir district, resulting in 10 Afghan soldiers killed, four wounded and five to six missing, the Afghan Defense Ministry reported. Helmand and Kandahar provinces are the Taliban's traditional power seats in Afghanistan, and the region has seen intense conflict throughout Operation Enduring Freedom. The 2010 surge saw some 30,000 additional troops head to Afghanistan, with large numbers of U.S. Marines deployed to Helmand and Kandahar. Offensive operations and active patrolling by the Marines pushed the Taliban back in a number of districts and restricted the insurgents' freedom of movement. But despite considerable successes, Helmand and Kandahar provinces still rank as the most violent in the entire country. The six Helmand districts of Kajaki, Musa Qala, Nad Ali, Nahr-e Saraj, Now Zad and Sangin continue to account for at least a quarter of all insurgent violence in Afghanistan. With the remaining 10,000 U.S. surge troops slated to leave the country by the beginning of October, the Afghan National Security Forces increasingly will take the lead in operations there. The withdrawal of the bulk of the Marines and the lack of preparedness on the part of the Afghan armed forces offers the Taliban an opportunity to restore some of the control over the province it lost during the U.S. surge. Whether coalition gains made during the surge hold will be a critical test of the future of the conflict in Afghanistan.
> 
> S/FOR



report turned out to be false. Talibans didnt do it :p pls check your sources


----------



## Tshering22

Much to the dismay of Pakistan, this will only make NATO more determined to be ruthless even if it means occasionally causing cross-border attacks.

I really hope Taliban stops getting support from rogue groups on their side of the border.

It will bring a much deserved peace to the region.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the insurgents --whethey they be Afghan Taleban, Hezb-e-Islami (led by Gulbuddin Hekmatyar - an old figurehead with whom we had great dealing with) as well as other groups -- don't need to win a popularity contest here 

theyre actually doing a good job in creating a complex psychological brew. 


in no particular order:

Part 1 - building on frustration with the deeply unpopular puppet government of Hamid Krzai. Reasons for that are everything from deep-routed corruption to election rigging (a couple years back) not to mention that despite years of rule and billions of dollars in "aid" money their economy and ability to function as a state is questionable

Part 2 - The second part is increasing their own appeal or at least taking the edge off of the hatred that people had felt for them before (especially around 2001 when taleb regime collapsed like a sack of potatoes) 

Part 3 - Like their rivals of the Northern Alliance and Mohaqiq's Hazara-led militia in central and western A-stan, they are selectively using intimidation to stoke a climate of fear. And on top of that they have momentum


2014 is around the corner; even the current (U.S.-led troop) levels are inadequate --that too despite Obama's "surge" idea.


This leads me to 


Part 4 - The increase in the insurgents' ranks occurred as the numbers of U.S., British and other Western troops also increased! This likely suggests (and is corrobaorated even by western-based Afghan journalists) that the growth in international forces ISAF is bolstering an impression among many Afghans that they're under an even larger and more sinister "foreign occupation". So regardless if even the surge includes civilian contractors and not just army regulars/khakis etc. -- it shows that Afghans who may have initially welcomed NATO in '01 are now questioning their very presence over a decade later!

thousands of kilometers away, Americans of all walks of life are also quesitoning the wisdom of maintaining tens of thousands of soldiers (on public expense) as well as the titanic proportioned equipment and logistical expense required to maintain this fighting force so far away in the land-locked war-torn country......I've met American armymen (and women) and during frank discussions they also asked "what the hell are we doing there...they simply dont want us there"

NATOs mismanagement of the war has helped bolster the taleban and will inevitably bring them back to power. It isn't a question of "if" but only a question of "when" -- which is why over a decade later there are talks of re-conciliation with the Taleban.

So whether its a question of 60% support or 80% support for taleban in Afghanistan (support or otherwise "influence" by hook or by crook) -- America/NATO are basically at a point where there policy options are extremely limited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Interesting thread. Useless India-Pakistan commentary. This is about Afghanistan people. Soon to be liberated by Taliban again once the Americans leave.  I kid you! Wish the Afghans all the best.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Evil Flare said:


> In my Point of View , the Afghan Taliban & Pak Tribal agencies Taliban are Different
> 
> The one's on Tribal Agency are the Agents of RAW & Mossad ....



Agents of RAW and Mossad? a very childish comment...


----------



## A.Rafay

Seyfullah said:


> Sorry I have to reach 15 posts to be able upload photos, so just ignore my post.
> I do apologize.



lol u look like a troll!!


----------



## ejaz007

*NATO says war against Afghan's Taliban being won*

KABUL: NATO said Thursday that the war against the Taliban in Afghanistan is being won, despite reports by other agencies of a sharp upsurge in insurgent attacks this year.

"While numerous challenges remain, there are some basic facts that highlight the improved security across the country," said US General Joseph Dunford, head of the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF).

Dunford said in a statement that almost eight million children are in school, 40 percent of whom are girls, compared with one million -- almost all boys -- under the Taliban's 1996-2001 rule.

In 2002 only nine percent of Afghans had access to basic healthcare while now 85 percent can reach medical facilities in an hour, he said, and life expectancy was steadily rising.

"Under the Taliban, there were only 10,000 fixed phone lines, and today there are over 17 million people using cellphones," Dunford said.

Women now hold more than 25 percent of the seats in parliament and have a small but growing presence in the army and police, he said.

The Taliban were toppled from power in Kabul by a US-led invasion in 2001 and have been battling the Afghan government and US-led foreign forces since then.

Attacks by the Taliban and other insurgents rose 47 percent in January-March compared with the same period last year, according to figures from the Afghanistan NGO Safety Office.

The United Nations has separately reported a rise of almost 30 percent in civilian casualties in the first quarter compared with the same period last year, with 475 civilians killed and 872 wounded.

Dunford said 80 percent of enemy attacks were in areas where less than 20 percent of the population lives. More than 40 percent of all attacks happened in just 10 districts, mostly in the north of Helmand province and in the west of Kandahar province.

Equally importantly, he said, surveys showed that Afghans "will simply not tolerate the oppressive policies imposed by the former Taliban government".

The ISAF chief said that as the traditional fighting season begins, insurgents would face a combined Afghan army and police force of more than 350,000 which was "steadily gaining in confidence, competence, and commitment".

The 100,000-strong ISAF force will end its combat mission by the end of next year and foreign troops are already pulling back from the frontlines. Afghan forces will soon take nationwide responsibility for security.

Some analysts are less confident in the abilities and motivation of Afghan forces, which suffer a high desertion rate. They predict a collapse of the Western-backed government and a return to civil war when foreign forces leave.

President Hamid Karzai's government dismisses such claims as Western media propaganda.

NATO says war against Afghans Taliban being won - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

Can you guys tell me why you all pakistanis are so happy for taliban to take over?


----------



## Armstrong

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Can you guys tell me why you all pakistanis are so happy for taliban to take over?



Pakhair ragleii wrror ! 

Da Pukhtoon Zalmay ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

what is the deferencey between ttp


----------



## M.harris

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> what is the deferencey between ttp



welcome to defence.pkto
why are you crying bro in your avatar.


----------



## Sugarcane

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Can you guys tell me why you all pakistanis are so happy for taliban to take over?



Because your Northern Alliance is anti-Pakistan and work with our enemies to destabilize our country - very simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Pakhair ragleii wrror !
> 
> Da Pukhtoon Zalmay ?



FLAG test??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

Well Well on ground reality is not that what you are claiming Almost every Afghan is at War against nato and the main point is that all the fighters are not Taliban they Are the locals MUJAHIDEEN who fought britian russia and now AMERICAN The problem is that The locals not claim that they are the one who is fighting what ever happeness in Afghanistan taliban claims it in pakistan that we did this and that i want nato to leave soon so you guys will wake up from these dreams


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

Salam Alikum wr wb Manana de har kaly sakha de za da pakhtoon zalmay na yam kho pakhtoon yam alhamdulilah


----------



## Kompromat

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Can you guys tell me why you all pakistanis are so happy for taliban to take over?



Okay lets un-brainwash you first.

Fact -1: We don't want a Taliban take over.

The Telegraph: 'Pakistan 'does not want Taliban to seize control of Afghanistan'


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

Armstrong said:


> Pakhair ragleii wrror !
> 
> Da Pukhtoon Zalmay ?



Salam Alikum wr wb Manana de har kaly sakha de za da pakhtoon zalmay na yam kho pakhtoon yam alhamdulilah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Salam Alikum wr wb Manana de har kaly sakha de za da pakhtoon zalmay na yam kho pakhtoon yam alhamdulilah



Walaikum Sallam, roora ! But I'm not a Pukhtoon....I just have many Pukhtoon friends & family members & so I've picked up a Pashto phrase or two !  

So tell me hows life in Afghanistan right now ? Are you supporting the Afghan Cricket team ? Are you a student ?


----------



## Slav Defence

we all know the truth...the actual target of United states of America was never Afghanistan...it was us!always...They just want to use afghanistan as a launch-pad against pakistan...the main objective of US attack behind 9/11 drama is:

---To keep strict eye on China
---To give maximum collateral damage to Pakistan,by funding TTP.
---Reduce Pro-Pakistanis in Afghanistan... especially in tribal areas.
---Damaging Pakistan's economy.
---Especially Pakistan's nuclear assets are one clear objective..
---Also Iran--oh,how can we forget that??after revolution,C.I.A lost her nexus inside Iran... especially after strict actions taken by Iran against Americans.

We need to look at broader horizons.Enough of their lies and drama.


----------



## RangerPK

ajpirzada said:


> this is one of wests old problems. they always think everyone thinks lik them which they call as rational behaviour. the defination of this rational behavious is different in east and west.
> 
> in east if someone kills ur parents, rapes ur wife and sisters and destroys ur country, its quite a rational behaviour to stop thinkin about living ur life and start fightin the agressor even if u have only got stones in ur hand. in west family ties are there but they are not the only reason for livin ur life.
> so now when u attack an eastern country which has such a culture, u might never expect a war to finish. victory in the short run but failure in the long run. coz when ever u will kill someone, this persons family will rise to take revenge.
> *
> and now if u attack a muslim country with such a culture, u must already know that this war will never end untill every single person of the country dies or the agressor somehow decides to give up. muslims see this life as a mere test from God and the actual life for them will start after they die. such a belief simply means that the person is not scared of death. keeping this reality in mind and then lookin at afghan histroy and pathan mindset, i believe that US can never win this war. doesnt matter how hard they try or how many more troops they send in here. *
> 
> as far as india in concerned, it cant do much except for carryin out covert operations. india is makin the same mistake wihch US always does. they are tryin to be friends with hamid karzai and not afghan people. its really hard to fracture ties bw the people of two muslim countries. relations bw the muslims of pakistan and afghanistan goes back to mughal time. that is why our gov still cant stop ppl of pakistan from goin to afghanistan and fight alongside taliban against foreign forces. who is rit and who is wrong is not a question here. its the feelin of this brotherhood which keeps the ppl of both the nations united. my point being, doenst matter how much india invests in afghanistan but it cant use afghanistan as a platform against pakistan.
> 
> peace in pakistan will only come after foreign troops leave afghanistan and till then no matter how hard u try u wont be able to stop pakistanis from goin to afghanistan.



I think the real fitna begins when Muslims start fighting each other, there is no "winner" in after life, only losers...

If India attacks Pakistan, we can unanimously decide we need to fight India back, but if it is a Muslim who starts picking war with us? then it is a great fitna for us, because there would be no winners, only losers unfortunately, and I heard when Muslims fight each other, God makes them coward and give kaffirs authority over them.



God knows best, If I said anything wrong, I hope God forgives me, and have mercy on me.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

I am surprised,

Pakistani posters, MODs and thinktanks are very happy that taliban controls 72% of afghan territories....

Think about afghan citizenary, afghan women and kids what willl be their future?

Would the above posters be happy if taliban controlled 50% of pakistani territories, would they happy to keep their women and children indoors and converting pakistan into another afghanistan....

I feel sad for the future of afghani populace, when will they have a decent schools, universities, good roads and big dams like India and CHIna... when will they live a peaceful life 

Hope somehow these talibans get eliminated from Pakistan and afghanistan asap.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

Armstrong said:


> Walaikum Sallam, roora ! But I'm not a Pukhtoon....I just have many Pukhtoon friends & family members & so I've picked up a Pashto phrase or two !
> 
> So tell me hows life in Afghanistan right now ? Are you supporting the Afghan Cricket team ? Are you a student ?





Ws Wr Wb Thank you this is my second day here and the first time on any forum I came here accidental but found lots lot things 
I am from a village on durrand line And everyyhings is fine here alhamdulilah after ten years of Of jihad and resistance Finaly The Aggressers withdrawn thier forces from my district with 149 casualties and we gave 252 martyerd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

Taliban should come and rule the land of Afghanistan properly along with the moderates and create a free and true democracy without any CIA, USA, Indian, Pakistani pressure. If they choose any of the sides, which they will, external forces will continue to use them for their interests and Afghanistan will be unhappy at all times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> ---To keep strict eye on China
> ---To give maximum collateral damage to Pakistan,by funding TTP.
> ---Reduce Pro-Pakistanis in Afghanistan... especially in tribal areas.
> ---Damaging Pakistan's economy.
> ---Especially Pakistan's nuclear assets are one clear objective..
> ---Also Iran--oh,how can we forget that??after revolution,C.I.A lost her nexus inside Iran... especially after strict actions taken by Iran against Americans.
> 
> We need to look at broader horizons.Enough of their lies and drama.[/



you copy-pasted my post no 119 of this thread...dude you have serious copyright issues
you think that i will not find this out?


----------



## Tacticool

neo_revo said:


> I hope they have learned their lessons that Islam is not enforced on your public by your own definition but a soft stance is needed to win hearts and minds.



This is the ideology of "TABLEEGHI JAMAT" by the way. ;-)


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

Saltanat-E-Quran (Islamic Pakistan)
Amreca will leve Afghanintan soon what will happen next??? Same poor Pakistan poor Afghanistan and other Muslims countryes so Must go for a Big Islamic state visit our page on Facebook
Saltanat-E-Quran (Islamic Pakistan)


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

Shardul.....the lion said:


> I am surprised,
> 
> Pakistani posters, MODs and thinktanks are very happy that taliban controls 72% of afghan territories....
> 
> Think about afghan citizenary, afghan women and kids what willl be their future?
> 
> Would the above posters be happy if taliban controlled 50% of pakistani territories, would they happy to keep their women and children indoors and converting pakistan into another afghanistan....
> 
> I feel sad for the future of afghani populace, when will they have a decent schools, universities, good roads and big dams like India and CHIna... when will they live a peaceful life
> 
> Hope somehow these talibans get eliminated from Pakistan and afghanistan asap.........



Talban controls 72% but 93% to 95% people Love Talban so don't worry they are happy have you ever meet any Afghan Pashtoon uzbik tajik turk and other Afghan??? they will tell you how much they love them Crazy people.


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

Talban are not Barbarian they are Strick Muslim and it is hard to belive that yes they are kind and humble too. though we have killed many Talban in the farvour of Amreca but still in Fajar pray they Pray for Pakistan.........Why???????????
Because, Laillaha Ill Lallah Muhammad ur Rasool Allah..this kalma joint us.



Saltanat-E-Quran (Islamic Pakistan)
Amreca will leve Afghanintan soon what will happen next??? Same poor Pakistan poor Afghanistan and other Muslims countryes so Must go for a Big Islamic state visit our page on Facebook
Saltanat-E-Quran (Islamic Pakistan)


----------



## Afghan-India

WebMaster said:


> Taliban should come and rule the land of Afghanistan properly along with the moderates and create a free and true democracy without any CIA, USA, Indian, Pakistani pressure. If they choose any of the sides, which they will, external forces will continue to use them for their interests and Afghanistan will be unhappy at all times.



Haha Taliban will never be a part of Afghanistan again, we will make the moderate part of the Taliban to normal Citizens, and the other part we be crushed.
Funny that you say so, it seems that the TTP are making a hell of a lot trouble in Pakistan, enjoy them, they are our gift to your people and you.


----------



## Suleyman Alina

Shardul.....the lion said:


> I am surprised,
> 
> Pakistani posters, MODs and thinktanks are very happy that taliban controls 72% of afghan territories....
> 
> Think about afghan citizenary, afghan women and kids what willl be their future?
> 
> Would the above posters be happy if taliban controlled 50% of pakistani territories, would they happy to keep their women and children indoors and converting pakistan into another afghanistan....
> 
> I feel sad for the future of afghani populace, when will they have a decent schools, universities, good roads and big dams like India and CHIna... when will they live a peaceful life
> 
> Hope somehow these talibans get eliminated from Pakistan and afghanistan asap.........



Looool what you are talking about??? India is still most retarted country, and by all calculation you will have most cruel hunger in next 50 years! If you developped 10 or even 100 cities its nothing compares to whole country, i saw your India, it is the same India as it was after Great Mughals till nowadays: dirt and poverty.


----------



## pakistani342

@Admin, I think this thread should be un-stickied -- it is pretty much dead


----------

